# Carrion Crown AP (Savage Stampede) - IC



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

*The Haunting of Harrowstone*

by Micheal Kortes



> _When Harrowstone Prison burned to the ground,  prisoners, guards, and a host of vicious madmen met a terrifying end. In  the years since, the nearby town of Ravengro has shunned the fire  scarred ruins, telling tales of unquiet spirits that wander abandoned  cellblocks.
> 
> But when a mysterious evil disturbs Harrowstone's tenuous spiritual  balance, a ghostly prison riot commences that threaten to consume the  nearby village in madness and flames.__
> 
> Can the adventures discover the secrets of Harrowstone and quell a  rebellion of the dead? Or will they be the spirit-prison's next inmates?_



*Characters

* 
Daggal Harjyr - Deugar Inquistitor as played by Herobizkit
Hagnim of the Frozen Earth - Dwarf Druid (arctic) as played by Walking Dad
Joseph - Human Fighter as played by GandalfMithrandir 
Daros Randarov - Human Necromancer  as played by Orius 
Zeldana - Half Elf Cleric of Pharasma as played by rangerjohn


*Links:**
*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/296752-carrion-crown-ap-savage-stampede-ooc.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/297623-rg-carrion-crown-ap-savage-stampede.html


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

*Misc Notes:*

Professor's Will
Professor's Journal

*Events:*
Restless Dead
*
Trust Score:* 15


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Winter has been over for a week or more now, but in Ustalav you could hardly tell. The ground is cold and hard and the wind bites at you when it finds a place exposed from under your cloak.

But at least it is not raining. Though this morning a misty rain fill and had it been a bit colder it would have turned to snow. The weather is partly responsible for your lateness to attend the funeral of your friend Professor Petros Lorrimor. But luckily you arrived on the morning of the service and after a quick gathering of information at the only church in the small town of Ravengro you have come (finally) to The Restlands, the local cemetery, and the funeral progression.

You notice others catching up as you are and by their look they too aren't locals. As the mourners and the cart carrying a finely crafted black coffin come to a stop before the gates you have time to take in everyone in the area. Their seems to be a woman that was leading the group and when she turns and sees you she boldly walks forward alone, the other locals hanging back to watch.

She is young (early twenties) and has on a fine wool dress and cape. Her eyes are red and puffy but their is a determination there that is unexplainable. She looks at each of the newcomers as they each reach a spot close to her and stop. 

"Hello may I help you?" she asks in a soft musical voice. 

[sblock=OOC] Descriptions and Introductions please.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 22, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

A young woman of Varasian extraction, with black hair and green eyes aproaches the woman who speaks.  "Hello, I am Zeldana of Pharasma, I was invited to this funeral.  May the Proffessor find his peace in death.   Though this life will be the sadder for his passing, he was one of few, I could call friend."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 22, 2011)

*Joseph*

A tall northern man, with features as rough as the tundra he grew up in, walks steadily toward the woman, obviously not accustomed to formality, he briefly nods "And the same for me" before taking his place at the funeral


----------



## Orius (Mar 22, 2011)

Daros Randarov approaches the funeral procession slowly.  He still is having a hard time believing that Petros is dead.  The man was more than a mentor to him, he was almost like a second father to Daros after his family banished him from their estates forever.  Although Daros hasn't seen Petros in nearly two years, it still seems strange that the man is gone, for he was still in his prime.  Seeing the young woman, Daros walks over to greet her.  

"It's good to see you again Kendra.  I wish it could have been under happier circumstances, though.  Your father was a good friend.  If there is anything you need from me, I will do it if I can."



[sblock=ooc]
I'm assuming this woman is supposed to be Petros' daughter?  Is it alright if my character is acquanted with her, possibly as a romantic interest?

[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 23, 2011)

*Daggal Harjyr*

A bulky, spike-laden figure strides forward, oblivious to the procession and the others gathering around the young human.  His skin is gray, his face hard and chiseled. Though he is clearly a denizen of the deep, his breastplate and his ornate mace suggest wealth, perhaps nobility.  The inverted crimson pentacle of Asmodeus is brazenly displayed on his chest and metal shield.

The dwarf - no, the Duergar, removes his helmet and tucks it under his arm.  His eyes fall upon the maiden, a stony glare that demands obedience.

"I am Daggal," the Duergar rumbles flatly, "And your dead master owes me a watch."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

"Hagnim. I wouldn't have called him a friend. But I saved his life and never saw a payment. That should be more worth than your watch, Duergar!"
Hagnim answers, giving the duergar a glare.
He seems to be a dwarf himself, from beard and stature, but his hair and beard are snow white, containing tiny ice crystals and his pale skin has almost a bluish tone. He is clad in heavy furs.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

HP: 12/12
AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +3
CMB: +1
CMD: 14
Fort: +5
Ref: +3
Will +6
Speed 20'

active spells:
Endure Elements

Spells prepared:
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

Ice Bolt: 7/7
+3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

Perception +8

dies at -16

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 24, 2011)

Daggal narrows his eyes and turns to the snow-blessed dwarf.  "His life is ended, therefore it no longer has any value."

"... Much like the words I waste now," Daggal smiles, clearly amused by his own wit.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 24, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"You are wrong on two counts good sir!  His life had value for the enrichment of experiences he gave others.  His death has value from the release of the woes of life, and to bask in the glory of the Lady."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

"Your words are really wasted, Duergar, as they lack sense. Each year of life is more worth than a watch.
And by your logic, I could break this watch and because it has no more value by then, no one would owe you anything."
Hagnim answers, giving the duergar another glare.
He avoids discussing religion with the Pharasma servant..

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

HP: 12/12
AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +3
CMB: +1
CMD: 14
Fort: +5
Ref: +3
Will +6
Speed 20'

active spells:
Endure Elements

Spells prepared:
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

Ice Bolt: 7/7
+3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

Perception +8

dies at -16

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Yeah, I doubt any of us will ever totally agree on anything.   Oh well, we should still be able to get the job done.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 25, 2011)

"The only thing THAT man ever did to enrich MY life was to DIE!" Daggal spat, taking a step towards Zeldana.  He paused, lowered his head, then held up an outstretched palm to Zeldana, indicating that the subject was now closed.

After regaining his composure, Daggal faced Hagnim, a smug smile on his face.

"If you were to break my property, it would be you who would owe me its value.  It would seem that you must now petition Pharasma herself for the life of that... thing," Daggal pointed a stubby finger at the Professor's corpse for emphasis.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 25, 2011)

The Warrior walks toward the argument "Now now, good dwarf, er, deurgar, there is no need for that sort of behavior here, please respect this man, I have no idea what he may have done to offend you in this way, but surely you should respect this time of sadness." he says sternly


----------



## Orius (Mar 25, 2011)

Daros scowls at the rude duergar but otherwise ignores him.  Instead, he turns to the other three.

"Greetings.  I am Daros Randarov, wizard and pupil of Professor Lorrimor.  I studied under him several years ago, and I became good friends with both the Professor, and his daughter, Kendra." He says this last with a motion towards the young woman. "I parted company with him about two years ago, so that I could research the Art on my own.  I take it that all of you were acquainted with him?  We spoke often by letter, but he seldom talked about his various associates throughout Ustalav and beyond.  He had an extensive network of contacts whom he corresponded with on a regular basis."


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 28, 2011)

Daggal looks up at the hulking Northerner.  "I have no respect for THIS," Daggal again gestures to the corpse, "And I also have no wish to waste my time.  Let us be done with whatever business brings us here."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2011)

As the dwarf and duergar stare daggers at each other a portly man with grayish skin and working on his third chin makes his way over from the group of locals. He takes on an air of authority before asking, "What is going on here Mistress Lorrimor? Who are all these people?"

Kendra had moved closer to Daros as soon as the arguing had started. The look in her eye, one of confusion, as the duergar makes his remarks. She turns to the man saying, "Councilman Hearthmount, I believe this are the people mentioned in the letter pertaining to my fathers will. At least I do remember Daros here and..." she pauses and blushes slightly then continues. "And there is still one more person missing. The note mentioned six."

 "Hrmph, hrmph." the man grunts disgruntled and giving the group a hardened look. "I will bring the will by your home after the service, but we should be moving on. We have no time for nonsense here gentlemen, Mistress Lorrimor perhaps if they took up your father's coffin as pallbearers it would keep them out of trouble and we could continue."
 
Kendra looks at the others and with slight hope in her eyes she asks, "Could you? I mean would you it would mean a lot to me."


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 31, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

 "You do me honor, to ask that I take place in this ceremony for the dead."  says Zeldana in answer to Kendra and the councilman.


----------



## Orius (Mar 31, 2011)

"You don't have to ask, Kendra," replies Daros. "Your father was a good friend and teacher, and it would be remiss of me to deny him this one final honor."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

"No offense, but I'm of smaller statue than you two. We should plan how to grab the coffin or we will look a bit stupid."
Hagnim remarks, not offering to side with the duergar.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

HP: 12/12
AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +3
CMB: +1
CMD: 14
Fort: +5
Ref: +3
Will +6
Speed 20'

active spells:
Endure Elements

Spells prepared:
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

Ice Bolt: 7/7
+3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

Perception +8

dies at -16

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 31, 2011)

"I can help" says the northerner


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 1, 2011)

"It would be much simpler to burn the whole lot," Daggal says simply.  He stands to one side and watches the arctic dwarf struggle to assist the tall humans.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 1, 2011)

Very OOC: Hero you do know there is a difference between being evil, an being an ass?  At this point Zeldana  wouldn't eat a meal with Daggal, much less consider spending a lifetime.


----------



## Orius (Apr 1, 2011)

Daros looks down his nose at the duergar.  "If you don't wish to help, then by all means, stand aside.  I wouldn't want to trip over you."


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 1, 2011)

OOC: Been thinking I was possibly rude with my last post.  But seriously, Hero is Daggal going to be this way the whole campaign?  If so I may bow out.  I come here to enjoy myself not be annoyed.  If Daggal were an npc Zeldana would have either left by now.  Or we would have come to blows, either way the situation would be over.  Possibly with Zeldana's death, but over.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]OOC: How to explain this... my character HATES this man.  In Daggal's back story, the Professor bought him as a slave, and when he tried to escape, he enjoyed the fine teachings of a city ruled by Asmodean law... and then got sucked backed in to the Professor's employ.  And because slavery is legal and the character is Lawful Evil, he was duty-bound to honor the deal. It was (in his opinion) the lowest point of his life.  

In short, no.  He is not going to be this way the whole campaign. He IS going to be a bit of ass (he's a Duergar - his race has an inferiority complex), but only a gross, disgusting one to the Professor.  If anything, I am still "fine-tuning" the amount of ass-ness, and since we're only at the very very very start of the game, there isn't much room for growth, yet.  We're all 'strangers' at the moment - it makes sense that we wouldn't all automatically get along.

Also... is  @renau1g  still playing his Hobgoblin Sorcerer?  I had hopes that he would buy in to my back story and be one of the Hobgoblins that was captured along with him.

 @Orius : That's the response I'd expect for my character's actions. [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 1, 2011)

OOC: Fair enough.  Just at this point, I don't know why we would stick together.
Everybody else at this point at least respects the professor, if not cared for him.  At this point your just alienating the rest of the group and the closest thing to an employer in the story.  I mean really, why would she not simply shove your watch in your face and bid you on your way?  I mean you've basically told her that her father was not worthy to breathe air.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 1, 2011)

OOC: Moving this chat to to the OOC forum, if I can find it.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2011)

As the group is discussing the methods of accomodating the request of carrying the coffin, a large figure steps forward, his traveling cloak pulled back and the furry face of a hobgoblin is visible. The tall humanoid steps nods in acknowledgment to Daggal, although he does also appear surprised at the duergar's appearance here. 

"It is good to see well Daggal, it has been long since we were last...together, I see you are making friends as usual. It has long since I last saw him" the bugbear says, first looking to the duergar, then the professor, then sees the others looking at him. "Greetings, I am Todarg. Acquaintance of the good Professor." he adds.

[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Unlike Daggal, Todarg would've repressed his anger, hoping to be more diplomatic about it (Hey, I am the face right). He may or may not be looking to give some pay back to the young woman at some point for past transgressions.... sins of our fathers and all that [/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 2, 2011)

Daggal's demeanor shifts from dour, to utter surprise, to incredulity at the appearance of the bugbear.  "Tordarg?!  I wasn't sure it was you... you bugbears all look the same to me."

"You're still as dumb as you look," he added with a smirk, "showing up in a place like this.  Though you chose the right setting for a lynching, the Professor's daughter will have to pay extra for a second burial."


----------



## Caim (Apr 4, 2011)

A young man in chainmail and guisarme strapped to his back approaches Kendra. "My apologies for my tardiness Lady Kendra. The closure to Ravengro I got, the worse the weather got. Anyways, I'm not sure if you remember me but my name is Aerodus Tauranor. Your father helped me with my studies many years ago on the removal of the undead problem that this world suffers." After going on for a few moments he realizes he is not the only one talking to Lady Kendra. "My apologies, I did not mean to interrupt your conversations." After a quick glance the paladins eyes stop on the deep dwarf.

"Far from home Master Dwarf and bearing the crimson star? Are you coming Cheliax?" Aerodus asks with a slight cheer in his voice.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 4, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"I'm sorry, I realize you were not addressing me, but coming Cheliax?"


----------



## Caim (Apr 4, 2011)

"No harm done. What would your name be?" Aerodus looks at the young woman.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 4, 2011)

"Zeldana of Pharasma sir, and what did you mean by coming Cheliax?"


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 4, 2011)

Daggal's gaze breaks from the bugbear and slowly examines the new arrival.  "Tauranor... do you also hail from Cheliax?  The name is a common one among the nobility there."

Daggal leans forward on his walking stick, hand over hand. "If you hunt the undead, there are none to be found.  None _yet_, that is.  The Professor might yet rise from the dead, which could provide some entertainment..."

Daggal pauses, glances at the others' reactions, then adds,  "Despite the weather, it _is_ a fine turnout.  More than I expected."


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 4, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Ah!  Coming _from_ Cheliax.

OOC: That would be like me seeing someone wearing a Star of David, and asking
"coming Isreal?"


----------



## Caim (Apr 4, 2011)

"I am a native of Cheliax and I am some what of an undead hunter if you will, but I hunt all sorts of evil. I am a paladin of Iomedae and I give praise also to Pharsma." Tauranor says as his gaze passes to Zeldana.

"I was just surprised to see a deep dwarf on the surface. My thoughts were faster than my tongue priestess." Tauranor says slightly bowing his head. 

[sblock=OOC] 
I haven't read anyones backgrounds, mostly due to the fact that I have never met any of you and its a little weird to know someones background before you have ever met. I associated the star of Asmodues since we are playing in Golarion and Cheliax is a melting pot of races and religions. Sorry if that didn't make sense to anyone else. And that post was a huge typo. Normally I read things a few times before posting.
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 4, 2011)

OOC: It's alright, I was just genuinely confused.  On another note, Iomodae just couldn't keep her nose out could she?  One of my alt considerations was a cleric of Iomodae.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 4, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Yes he is a bit shocking," Zeldana replies.  Keeping to herself why _she_ finds him shocking.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 5, 2011)

At the newcomer's words the bugbear's eyebrow raises slightly. "Be careful paladin, Iomodae is not as welcome here as Pharasm. Darkness stalks many places here" he says cryptically.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 5, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Guys, that's Pharasma.  Not meaning to start a fight or anything.  Though you might be, I'm giving the benefit of the doubt."


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] @rangerjohn : Pretty sure that was just a typo, but maybe it wasn't.[/sblock]Daggal snorts at Zeldana's perceived slight.  "The bugbear is seven feet of raw muscle.  I am certain that if he had wished to start a fight, the mourners would be in a heap alongside the Professor by now."

"But the bugbear does raise a valid point," Daggal says, turning to face the paladin. "I find it most unusual that a Chelaxian would become a champion of Iomedae and survive to tell about it."


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC:  I think it was typos as well.  It just both of them made them, so I had to comment.


----------



## Caim (Apr 5, 2011)

"It is just as common for Cheliaxian to be a champion of Iomedae as it is for a Cheliaxian to worship Asmodeus. Just because Aroden died and several Cheliaxians have turned away from his teachings does not mean a it would be impossible for a paladin to survive." Aerodus says with a wink in Daggal's.

"As far as Iomedae being welcome in this place holds no concern over me. I am here to pay my respects to the late professor and his daughter. If there is someone or something that has a problem with my being here, well they can wait until the services are over and we can address them." he finishes as he turns in the direction of Lady Kendra.

As Aerodus begins and bows slightly. "If it pleases I would be honored to carry your father to his final resting place along with whomever else you have chosen."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2011)

"Could you quit discussing religion and lend a hand to carry the coffin? Bah, nothing good comes from such talk...."
Hagnim grumbles.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

HP: 12/12
AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +3
CMB: +1
CMD: 14
Fort: +5
Ref: +3
Will +6
Speed 20'

active spells:
Endure Elements

Spells prepared:
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

Ice Bolt: 7/7
+3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

Perception +8

dies at -16

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 5, 2011)

Josef will take up part of the coffin and prepare to move on


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 5, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

Quietly, Zeldana moves to her place with on the burial detail.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

OCC: Sorry just waiting for the RP to settle let's continue.








Joesph and Daros take up the front of the coffin while Zeldana and Aerodus take positions in the back. Kendra smiles at Daros and then turns to take the lead. 

Hagmin on the left side isn't a part of the carrying but is close to show he is with the group, while Daggal and Todrag walk on the other side.

The procession winds it's way through the path of The Restlands until they come to a spot were a bunch of locals block the path. They look like farmers or laborers some with tools in hand. The oldest of them steps forward directly in front of Kendra and says...

"That's far enough. We been talking, and we don't want Lorrimor buried in the Restlands. You can take him upriver and bury him there if you want, but he ain't goin' in the ground here,"

Kendra is swift to respond, her sadness swiftly transforming into anger. "What are you talking about?" she cries out. "I arranged it with Father Grimburrow. He's waiting for us! The graves already been..."

"You don't get it, woman. We won't have a necromancer buried in the same place as our kin. I suggest you move out while you still can. Folks are pretty upsset about this right now."

"Necromancy!? Are you really that ignorant?"

The men take on a menacing look as they take and half surround the group.

[sblock=OOC] There are about a dozen thugs and things could get ugly should no one try and intervene.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 5, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"You would dain to interupt a servant of the Lady, in the performance of her duty?  Think men!  If he is not laid to rest, then you must fear.  For it is the dead not laid to rest, that walk among you."

OOC: Not sure what this would be game mechanic wise.  There are elements of bluff, diplomacy and intimidation.

Ok, aid another it is.  Did not realize diplomacy is so hard!  Would not have even tried.  That does not make sense, its easier to disarm the best designed trap in the world, than to quell a bar fight.  Also makes cha useless indeed, to most classes.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 5, 2011)

"Listen here, I'm tired, cold and hungry. I'm not in the mood for this now. The lady has said she's made arrangements. You best be moving aside unless you'd like to be buried alongside him or even better maybe I can even find a real necromancer to play with your corpses" Todarg growls. 









*OOC:*


intimidate (1d20+10=12) nope


----------



## Caim (Apr 5, 2011)

"What proof do you have to show that this man was a necromancer?" Aerodus asks the one who stopped the group.

[sblock=OOC]
Well damn I should have put some skills in Diplomacy...saving that for next level. Went with Sense Motive instead.
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 5, 2011)

Daggal says nothing.  He slowly slides his mace from its resting place while sizing up the group, trying to pick out the leader.
[sblock=OOC]looks like the die roller is being temperamental today.

[MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION]: Some people know how to pick apart machines but have no idea how to talk to people.  The most difficult checks are both at a DC 25 (slightly modified for the target's CHA in Diplomacy's case).

CHA *is* useless for most characters, which is why only certain classes are built around it (notably Bards).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2011)

"So what? You think he is a mighty necromancer and will strike from the grave? And bury him in unhallowed ground should help you with this?"
Hagnim says surprised and annoyed by ignorance.

[sblock=OOC]
No roll. We don't need another 1 

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

HP: 12/12
AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +3
CMB: +1
CMD: 14
Fort: +5
Ref: +3
Will +6
Speed 20'

active spells:
Endure Elements

Spells prepared:
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

Ice Bolt: 7/7
+3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

Perception +8

dies at -16

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC: Except your chances of encountering a bar fight as opposed to the greatest trap in history must be at least 10,000 to 1.  Plus the diplomacy check will be harder.


----------



## Orius (Apr 6, 2011)

Daros lets Zeldana and Aerodus do the talking for now. If a priestess of Pharasma and a paladin of Iomedae can't convince them, then no one will.  But he prepares for trouble knowing the blind and ignorant prejudice of the peasantry of Ustalav.  Although he is most concerned with Kendra's safety, he thinks the duergar is looking for a fight, and gets some grim amusment out of the thought of Daggal braining several of the yokels. Afterall, it's not like anything critical for _them_ would be damaged.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 6, 2011)

Josef talks to the others on the coffin "We should be able to put this down quickly if a fight breaks out" he says, before helping the others in their argument with the people blocking the path


----------



## Caim (Apr 6, 2011)

Hearing Josef, "We may want to put the Professor down a moment. Maybe that will show that we are not moving on." Aerodus looks around to see if anyone else agrees. "These farmers test my patience and challenge the honor of a good man. If they will not move then we must move then, but if at all possible spare their filty lives." Aerodus draws his sword with his free hand.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

The sound of the sliding steel is like the ringing of a starting bell...

"Get'em boys! Get'em good!" the man says although he does not advance forward.

[sblock=OOC] Ok for everyone to let down the coffin you have two options. You can A) drop it (free action) and then go this turn or B) use a full round action to put it down with everyone else.

Please post up your option/action.

For those not carrying the coffin you all are up first (going to make this easy on me and forgo INIT this once and do a little us vs them thing). Remember coffin carriers may only take an action should they drop the coffin, otherwise they spend the turn putting it down.[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 6, 2011)

"More for the Lady of Graves." Aerodus lets out a sigh as he puts the coffin down. "This could have been avoided but you are stubborn."

[sblock=OOC]
How is this going to effect the game? Was it going to happen without the right checks or did my PALADIN cause this...lol. Also once the coffin is down I will equip my shield, if there is 'time'. [/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 6, 2011)

Josef will gently put down the coffin with the others and then get out his axe


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2011)

"Your funeral" the bugbear deadpans, his hands moving quickly and suddenly the ground underneath a pair of the humans grows slippery.









*OOC:*



Cast Grease at H,I 4,5. Reflex save DC 14 or fall prone. 

A creature can walk within or through the area of grease at half normal speed with a DC 10 Acrobatics check. Failure means it can't move that round (and must then make a Reflex save or fall), while failure by 5 or more means it falls (see the Acrobatics skill for details). Creatures that do not move on their turn do not need to make this check and are not considered flat-footed.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 6, 2011)

Daggal smugly flicks his mace at the nearest villager.  After hearing the satisfying crunch, he advances towards the Professor's coffin.









*OOC:*


 Invoke _hand of the acolyte_.  Attack villager at J-14, +3 for Wis, +1 for mw mace.  Move 20' to H-11.

Hand of the Acolyte (Su): You can cause your melee weapon to fly from your grasp and strike a foe before instantly returning. As a standard action, you can make a single attack using a melee weapon at a range of 30 feet. This attack is treated as a ranged attack with a thrown weapon, except that you add your Wisdom modifier to the attack roll instead of your Dexterity modifier (damage still relies on Strength). This ability cannot be used to perform a combat maneuver. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier (6 total, 5 remaining).


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


(ooc) (/ooc) but instead use [ ] [ ] brackets instead of () ( )


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 6, 2011)

Josef will defend himself if attacked by a villager but will otherwise not attack anyone


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 6, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

[sblock=OOC] Zeldana sets down the coffin as stated in theOOC [/sblock]

Zeldana gently sets down the coffin, with the others.   Muttering under her breath "stupid, stupid, stupid..."


----------



## Orius (Apr 7, 2011)

Daros sets down the coffin and prepares himself for the hostilities.


----------



## Caim (Apr 7, 2011)

Aerodus will move to the front of the coffin and Kendra.

[sblock=OOC] I equip my shield and defend the coffin and Kendra is anyone attacks either or myself. [/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 7, 2011)

Aerodus shield in hand quickly draws a line in front of himself and Kendra. "I suggest you take your wounded man and remove yourself from these services or I will be forced to remove you."

[sblock=OOC] I will attempt one last check if possible, which I beleive is not, to intimidate the crowd. [/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 8, 2011)

Daggal grips his mace with both hands and smirks at the villagers.  "That was a warning, not that you lot deserve one.  Begone."


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 8, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

~Well, well, well...  He's not a total ass.~ Zeldana thinks admiring the Dueguar's restraint.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 9, 2011)

As Todarg casts his spell the dark dwarf Daggal let's his mace fly. The weapon shoots like an arrow to smash one of the thugs in the face. <first blood, nice> 

The thug stands in shock a moment his hand going to his nose, as the mace returns to the cleric even as he moves. Coming away with a bloody hand the thug turns tail and bolts away. Daggal boasts his warning as he plants himself beside the coffin.

Todarg's spell covers the area on the left flank in a slimey field of grease and one thug immediately slips and falls. The second one ( a little more surefooted) tries to move and begins wailing about with his arms as he tries not to fall. After a moment he gets his feet back under him and grabs a nearby tombstone to help support himself.

Hagnim holds his shield aloof as he watches a thug come in at him. 

Ushered by the remaining thugs that stand around others move in swinging the homemade weapons.

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character    AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Josef        17  15  none/none
Aerodus      17  17  none/none
Daggal       17  12  mace/none
Todarg       12  10  none/none
Zeldana      16   9  none/none
Daros        11   [COLOR=Orange]2[/COLOR]  none/none
Hagnim       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]23[/COLOR]  12  shield/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]totalD[/COLOR][/I]

Thug         10   4  farmtool/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Josef - lower coffin (full round)
Aerodus - lower coffin (full round)
Daggal - move, hand of the acoylte (standard) hit dmg: 4
Todarg - casts grease (standard)
Zeldana - lower coffin (full round)
Daros - lower coffin (full round)
Hagnim - Total Defense (standard)

Thugs left - 7[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

Zeldana waits to see the reaction the thugs.


[sblock=OOC] Delay till approached by thugs.  If approached will draw morning star and cautiously attack.  Attack while using combat expertise.  If attacked use following action. [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]

AC 17  HP 9[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


In my previous post, I noted I was using my mace two-handed, so my AC is actually 17 and I now have +4 to damage.  Attacking G-12.





Daggal eyeballs each of his opponents, then snorts.  "I told you all that burning the box would have been easier!" he yells over his shoulder as he swings.


----------



## Caim (Apr 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] After setting the coffin down I move to H7 and equip my shield as part of the move action and attack the closet thug. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2011)

Knowing he has no chance in a melee fight, Hagnim retreats... perhaps he can help ones the enemies are less close.

[sblock=OOC]

Withdraw to 10c

sorry, I missed your last posts.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

HP: 12/12
AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +3
CMB: +1
CMD: 14
Fort: +5
Ref: +3
Will +6
Speed 20'

active spells:
Endure Elements

Spells prepared:
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

Ice Bolt: 7/7
+3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

Perception +8

dies at -16

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Apr 10, 2011)

Daros defends himslef with a mage armor spell.

[sblock]

Spells prepared:

0-
1- _mage armor_, _summon monster I_, _ray of enfeeblement_[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 11, 2011)

Josef will strike with the flat of his axe to strike the villager attacking him

OOC: strike for non-lethal, intending to teach a lesson not to kill

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 15/15
AC: 17, Touch 11, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +3
CMB: +3
CMD: 14
Fort: +3 (+8 when rolling to stabilize, +5 against Fear effects)
Ref: +1 (+s against fear effects)
Will +0 (+2 against fear effects)
Speed 20'
ACP -5

Greataxe (melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) +2 (Stat) +1 (feat) (1d12+3)X3

Perception +0

dies at -13

link to full sheet
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 12, 2011)

The bugbear focuses on himself for a moment, casting a spell to protect him and draws his spear.









*OOC:*


Cast Mage Armor and draw weapon


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2011)

Josels akward blow is easily dodged by the ruffian as the barbarian attempts not to harm the man. Aerodus takes the distraction of the barbarian and uses it to his advantage and runs his sword through the man's gut. 

Aerodus is surprised to see the shocked look in the man's eyes as he falls his blood quickly turning the ground around him into a gruesome type of mud.

Daggal quips at the group once more, both elated to have the chance to show how smart he is and bash a skull in at the same time. Todarg readies himself for a fight as the two men on the grease try and work their way out of the slick mess. They have no luck as they slip and slide both ending up falling hard on their rumps.

Hagnim tries to get away from the fight but one of the thugs follows him swinging his pitchfork more like a staff than trying to spear the dwarf. He misses as the dwarf moves away bit takes another swing missing as Hagnim ducks the blow.

Daros starts to cast a spell and gets whacked across the shoulder for his effort he tries desperately not to loss his components. As Zeldana watches for the right moment to get involved. 

Seeing Daggal as a serious threat the two men left on his side of the coffin swing at the dark dwarf with renewed vigor. The dwarves armor and natural agility protect him from the almost comically attempts to hurt him.

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character    AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Josef        17  15  axe/none
Aerodus      17  17  b.sword/none
Daggal       17  12  mace/none
Todarg       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]16[/COLOR]  10  s.spear/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Zeldana      16   9  none/[I][COLOR=Cyan]delay[/COLOR][/I]
Daros        11   [COLOR=Orange]2[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Orange]note: dmg is non-lethal[/COLOR]
Hagnim       [COLOR=White]19[/COLOR]  12  shield/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR]

Thug         10   4  farmtool/none

Thug         10  [COLOR=Red]-4[/COLOR]  farmtool/[COLOR=Red][I]stable[/I][/COLOR]
Thug         10  [COLOR=Red]-9[/COLOR]  farmtool/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Josef - lower coffin (full round)
Aerodus - lower coffin (full round)
Daggal - move, hand of the acoylte (standard) hit dmg: 4
Todarg - casts grease (standard)
Zeldana - lower coffin (full round)
Daros - lower coffin (full round)
Hagnim - Total Defense (standard)

Round 2:
Josef - draw weapon (move), attack(NL) miss
Aerodus - 5'step - draw weapon (move), attack (standard) hit, dmg: 12
Daggal - attack (standard) hit, dmg: 8
Todarg - cast mage armor(standard), draw weapon (move)
Zeldana - delay 
Daros - cast mage armor (standard) draws AoO - hit, dmg: 6(NL) - need Concentration check DC 17 or lose spell
Hagnim - withdraw-10C (full round) draws AoO - miss

Thugs left - 5[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2011)

Hagnim retreats a bit more before unleashing the winter on the nearest manner-lacking enemies.

 [sblock=OOC]
 5ft step to 11 B

Ice Bolt at 9D

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 7/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 13, 2011)

Daggal continues to deliver pain to the foolish humans.  He shakes his head as he notices the others incorrectly using the blunts of their weapons.









*OOC:*


Attack filthy hu-mon at G-12.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 13, 2011)

Josef will again try to find a villager to try to knock out with the flat of his axe


----------



## Caim (Apr 14, 2011)

"If their hearts still beat at the end of this conflict we will heal them and hand them over to the guard." Aerodus replies as he looks at the fallen thug.

[sblock=OOC] I move to G10 and attack the thug there. I find it funny the only two lawful characters are actually dealing lethal damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Apr 15, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Can I move to square I 11 without provoking an AoO?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

OCC: Yes a 5'step never provokes AoOs


----------



## renau1g (Apr 15, 2011)

"Grrr...stay back, last warning" the bugbear growls, holding his spear defensively.









*OOC:*


Total defense, try to intimidate them into standing down. 

Edit: Nat 20 now? a bit late dice roller


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 17, 2011)

*Zeldana*

[sblock=OOC] Zeldana seeing the thugs not standing down, draws her moringstar.  [Delayed action last round.]  Then moves to 13 H and attacks 13 G.[/sblock]

Zeldana moves to engage one of the thugs.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC 16 HP 9[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 18, 2011)

*Combat Over*

Faster than the fight started it seems to be over. The party stands above a bunch of fallen thugs as two still slip and slide in Todarg's spell. As for the rest (including the big talker) they start to run off in all directions. 

Before the group can think of giving chase an old man in dark purple robes followed by two obvious gravediggers comes hurrying into the area.

"What in Pharasma's great name is going on here? Why have you stopped the procession? And who are these... these... ruffians?"

"Oh Father Grimburrow. I'm... I'm sorry but they didn't want my father to be buried here. They stopped us." Kendra says somewhat flustered and pointing to the men on the ground.


----------



## Caim (Apr 18, 2011)

"I feel you don't deserve my help, yet your wounds are my fault. So let us see if we can postpone your meeting with the Lady of Graves." Aerodus kneels next to the fallen man in an attempt to stop the bleeding.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 18, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"If you will gather the fallen, I will give the Lady's Kiss, rather than her embrace.  Hopefully, they will have better sense after this."


[sblock=OOC]  Will channel positive energy, once all are gathered.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC 16 HP 9

Channel Positive 5/day

Touch of the Spirit World 6/day

Icicle 6/day

Spells:
0:3 Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1:Bless, Divine Favor + Obscuring Mist[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 18, 2011)

Aerodus smiles at Zeldana. "Their ignorance is great and I hope this would aid in their quest for common sense." Aerodus moves the thug closure to the other fallen thugs.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 18, 2011)

Daggal slides his mace back into its hanger and surveys what the violence has wrought.  "Ignorance... yes, on that we can certainly agree," Daggal says to Aerodus.  Gesturing to the unconscious thugs, he adds, "At least we can placate our idle curiosities as to who might believe the Professor to be a corpse whisperer."

To Todarg, he quips, "Not that we're surprised, of course."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 19, 2011)

The old priest nods to Zeldana in approval, "Well done my child." 

Some of the thugs start to stir and groan and the two who were stuck in the grease spell finally stop failing about as the spell finally wears off. Only one man remains face down in the dirt and Father Grimburrow steps to the middle of everyone and says looking at Zeldana,"Perhaps a little more of our ladies blessing is needed."

His holy symbol begins to glow as divine purplish energy spirals away from the old priest. If one was to look down from on high they would see it formed like the symbol of The Lady of The Grave.

After the energy subsides Daros feels back to full health but the thug doesn't move at all. Hurrying to the man Father Grimburrow kneels down checking him. From one knee he looks up his old wrinkled face looking grave. "This man is dead." (-6 Trust)


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 19, 2011)

Daggal says plainly, "Unfortunate.  A pity that a dying man was abandoned by his supposed allies."


----------



## Caim (Apr 21, 2011)

Aerodus sheaths Veneratio Virtus and places his shield back on its mount as he kneels next to the dead man. "Why did you have to follow that foolish man." Aerodus looks up at Father Grimburrow. "How much does a funeral cost in this place?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2011)

Todarg replaces the spear on his back and moves towards the priest. "Do not weap for him priest, he chose his actions and has earned the reward for his unlawful attack on us. I only wish their apparent leader could have suffered the fate instead of this man" the bugbear says grimly.








*OOC:*


diplomacy (1d20+11=15) yeah... I suck


----------



## Caim (Apr 26, 2011)

"Well Father if you could have some of your caretakers remove this body we can proceed with the funeral." Aerodus gives the dead man one last look.

"Well I'm sure this won't sit well with the locals"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

"Yes you are right young warrior of Iomedae." the old priest says in a stern tone. "You were in your rights to defend yourselves if they started attacking you, but it is sometimes better to subdue a foe and let Pharasma judge his fate." He ignores the hobgoblin even though his words were nearly the same.

He moves over to Kendra who still looks upset. "Come my dear let us take care of your father first," he says turning her away from the coffin lying on the ground and the dead man beside it.

<interlude>

Soon the group stands around the grave of the Professor. The coffin sits at the bottom of the shallow hole. And as the grave diggers through dirt and Father Grimburrow gives out a sermon on fate and death's role in it, Kendra weeps.

After the ground covers the coffin Father Grimburrow asks the young woman if she would like to say anything. She shakes her head and sniffles. "Would anyone else like to speak of the dear late Professor Lorrimor?"

OOC: Please post up even if you have nothing to say (so I know everyone is ready for the next part). If you say a few words please make a Diplomacy or Perform check.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2011)

Hagnim remains silent and watches who will go to speak. He almost wishes for the duergar. This would certainly make the situation even more 'interesting'.

 [sblock=OOC]
 5ft step to 11 B

Ice Bolt at 9D

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 27, 2011)

" The Professor and myself met through my late father. His teacings have helped in more ways than one and have saved my life and countless others." Aerodus looks to Kendra. "Lady Kendra do not fear for your father. He was and still is a good man and walks with my father in the spirit realm and one day both you and I will be able to join them." He looks back towards the site of the recent encounter with the townsfolk and lets out a sigh.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2011)

Todarg also remains silent.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 27, 2011)

Daggal is torn.  He has so much to say about the way his life has unfolded because of the Professor.  He silently admits to himself that not all of it was terrible, that the Professor gave him an opportunity to thrive on the surface world with little meddling.  By the same token, he was a slave, a Duergar bound to service by the same code he prides himself upon.  In his world, a slave is the second lowest form of filth in the Underdark; only gnomes are valued less.  To be bested at his own game of deceit, by a Human, no less...

Daggal strode purposefully forward, inhaled deeply, and spoke thus:

"I wouldn't be who and where I am today without the Professor's meddling," and here he locks his gaze with Todarg and nods briefly.  He then smirks and adds, "All the same, I'm glad to be rid of him - his death nullifies my contract of servitude."

"Here's you find whatever peace you deserve, you crafty old bastard," Daggal says the last piece with a genuine smile as he toasts with an invisible mug.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 27, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"As I have said before, the Professor was one of few whom I could call friend.  He will be sorely missed by all who knew him.  May the Lady see him well on his journey."


----------



## Orius (Apr 28, 2011)

"He was like a father to me. I will miss him."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 28, 2011)

Father Grimburrow nods to the members of the group after they stand silent a while. Kendra gives them each a small smile wiping away tears. "It is good to know my father touched so many, in such different ways. Thank you."

The small gathering of townsfolk look on still a little doubtful, just not as much. (+2 Trust)

Then as the group watches the people start to depart and Councilman Hearthmount steps over to address the young woman. "I will be over to your home with the will in one hour," he says then turns to look at the group.

His expression is one of disapproval at strangers being involved, but he says nothing. Turning back to the young lady he tells her before heading off. "Please make sure all parties are there."

He heads off and the young woman walks over to Daros. "Well I guess it is finally time to learn what this is all about," she says. "Come please, all of you. I have the cook preparing a grand meal of all my father's favorite dishes. I hear a few are even dwarven recipes."

The group follows the young lady and wizard as he escorts her home.

OOC: I will assume no one wants to end the AP now by going their own way and will fast forward to the will reading in the next post.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 28, 2011)

The Lorrimor House is located south of the main  hub of Ravengor. A road on the west side of the Lias river leads around  to the home without having to go through the town itself. It takes  a little more than half an hour to get from The Restlands to The Lorrimor  House and along the way Kendra is quiet. 

If asked about the will she tells everyone she knows nothing about it or that her father even had one till he died. 

If asked if she is alright she confesses that she is confused and even  feels a little lost now in the world alone, but perhaps the will may  have some answers.

Once everyone reaches the home though she seems a lot better (even some  flush returning to her face), as the  familiar surroundings seems to  comfort her greatly.

It is almost exactly an hour to the minute when the portly councilman  comes to the Lorrimor House to do his duty as arbitrator of the  Professor's will. As Kendra leads him into the parlor where the rest of  you sit and relax he seems to sniff. 

After noting that all parties are present he produces a sealed scroll  bearing the Professor's personal seal. Showing everyone it is unbroken,  and not tampered with, he proceeds. Breaking the seal and opening the  case.

_*clank* *clink* *clink*_

A small iron key falls from the scroll case, but the councilman seems  undaunted by it. Looking to be done with his business and be gone  quickly he unrolls the scroll and begins to read aloud.



> _“I, Petros Lorrimor, being of sound mind, do  hereby commit to this parchment my last will and testament. Let it be  known that, with the exception of the specific details below, I leave my  home and personal belongings entire to my daughter Kendra. Use them or  sell them as you see fit, my child.
> 
> “Yet beyond the bequeathing of my personal effects, this document must  serve other needs. I have arranged for the reading of this document to  be delayed until all principals can be in attendance, for I have more  than mere inheritance to apportion. I have two final favors to ask.
> 
> ...






Kendra looks to the group and says, "I believe I know the trunk it's talking about."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2011)

"So, the inheritance is in truth a payment for protecting his daughter for a month and playing delivery boy?
And he chose a duergar, a bugbear and a death priestess to keep his daughter save? Strange choice indeed."
Hagnim whispers, but loud enough for the others to hear.

 [sblock=OOC]
 5ft step to 11 B

Ice Bolt at 9D

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 28, 2011)

Aerodus takes another drink from his ale. "Who exactly are we protecting Lady Kendra from? The townsfolk? Are they really that stupid? Especially since they beleive that the Professor is a necromancer." 

He looks aound for a momnet until his gaze settles on Kendra. "I will honor your father's will and protect you from anything that would cause you harm and deliver the tomes to the university."


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 28, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"I suspect it would be from parties unknown, interested in the Tomes."


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 28, 2011)

Daggal thoughtfully strokes his beard.  "Strictly speaking, the coins are ours regardless of the Professor's request to safeguard the girl.  But 'twas most clever of the old codger to include the clause that we must wait a full month before the delivery of the aforementioned tomes will be accepted."

Daggal's head snaps around after hearing Hagnim's whispers.  "Hah!  As if the girl would be in better hands with an arctic dwarf.  Last I checked, there was no ice OR snow in these parts.  But there ARE monsters, and what better deterrent than to hire monsters as guardsmen?"

Daggal flashes a crooked smile to Zeldana and Todarg, but adds nothing else.


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

"Hrmp!" Councilman Herathmount grunts to the banter. "Lady Lorrimor, I have done my duty as arbitrator of your fathers will. If you would come by tomorrow and sign the varies papers for are records I will be at the Town Hall around noon. Good day to you." He says turning to leave.

"Wait one more thing councilman. Here let me escort you to the door." she says standing and moving to joint he portly man. Turning back to the group she says, "I will be but a moment and I will return with the chest I believe has the tomes my father asked you to deliver." Then she and the councilman leave the group alone.

[sblock=OOC] Will advance the thread tomorrow night with what will be a "key stone" of this adventure and your requirement for reaching second level.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2011)

"Interesting. Protection, deliveryboy, this keeps getting better" the bugbear grumbles once the duo is out of the room.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2011)

"And our charge just left without us ..."
Hagnim adds.

 [sblock=OOC]
 Ready to move on.

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2011)

Kendra returns moments later carrying a thin chest and sits it on the small table the group is gathered around. Using the key that was with the will the chest opens easily

The iron bound oak chest opens to reveal a set of five books. Four of  the books look old and worn while the fifth book which is atop the  others looks to have been recently rebound and covered.

The new looking books leather cover has the words _"Read this first"_ ominously scratched into it. As the party takes out and examines the five books Kendra speaks up.

"I have been thinking," she says more confidently than she has been since you met her.  "You all may stay here free of charge for the next month. I know it  probably wasn't in your plans to stay in Ravengro for so long and I wish  to make your stay as easy as possible. I would welcome your help in  whatever I do decide to do but honestly right now I not sure."

The worry comes back to here face and she hastily adds, "If you give me this week I will have a decision. Is that alright?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2011)

Think on it," Kndra adds with a blush to Darro. "I will go see to dinner and leave you to your charge." The young woman then heads off to towards the kitchen.
 
For the next several hours the group pages through most of the books. The first is the Professor's journal which details his life here in Ravengro along with some notations he though worth highlighting.

Three of the books have notes tucked into them saying they should be  delivered to one Montagnie Crowl, a professor in antiquities at  Lepidstadt University. These books include -

• _On Verified Madness_: This jet-black book is a treatise on  aberrations and other entities found on Golarion that possess remote  ties to the Dark Tapestry, the name given to the dark places between the  stars in the night sky.
• _Serving Your Hunger_: This text is a copy of one of several  unholy books sacred to the goddess Urgathoa. Lorrimor’s notations  liberally sprinkle the margins.
• _The Umbral Leaves_: This lexicon is a translation into Common of the unholy book of Zon-Kuthon.

The fourth book is locked (the keyhole of which appears to be for a key  with a strange triangular shaft). Pinned to it's dark purple felt cover  is a note saying that it should be delivered to Embreth Daramid, a judge  at the Lepidstadt Courthouse. The note asks for this delivery to be  handled discreetly and gives the address to the judges home address. On  the front of the book is a brass scarab set with a single eye.






After searching through the group narrows down the passages that they believe the Professor wanted them to find in his journal.

[sblock=Professor's Journal]
*Ten Years Ago:*
The Whispering Way is more than just a cabal  of necromancers. I see that now. Undeath is their fountain of youth.  Uncovering their motivation does not place me at ease as I thought it  might. Their desire to be eternal simply makes them more dangerous.

*Two Months Ago:*
It is as I had feared. The Way is interested in something here in Ravengro. But what could it be? 

*One Month Ago:*
Whatever the Way seeks, I am now convinced  their goal is connected to Harrowstone. In retrospect, I suppose it all  makes sense—the stories they tell about the ruins in town are certainly  chilling enough. It may be time to investigate the ruins, but with  everyone in town already being so worked up about them, I’d rather not  let the others know about my curiosity
—there’s plenty of folks hereabouts who already think I’m a demonologist or a witch or something. Ignorant fools.

*Twenty Days Ago:*
It is confirmed. The Way seems quite  interested in something—no, strike that—someone who was held in  Harrowstone. But who, specifically, is the Way after? I need a list of  everyone who died the night of the fire. Everyone. The Temple of  Pharasma must have such a list.

*Eighteen Days Ago:*
I see now just how ill prepared I was when I  last set out for the Harrowstone. I am lucky to have returned at all.  The ghosts, if indeed they were ghosts (for I did not find it prudent to  investigate further) prevented me from transcribing the strange symbols  I found etched along the foundation—hopefully on my next visit I will  be more prepared. Thankfully, the necessary tools to defend against  spirits are already here in Ravengro. I know that the church of Pharasma  used to store them in a
 false crypt in the Restlands at the intersection between Eversleep and the Black Path. I am not certain if the current clergy
even know of what their predecessors have hidden down below. If my luck holds, I should be able to slip in and out with a
few borrowed items.

*Seventeen Days Ago:** (last entry)*
Tomorrow evening I return to the prison. It  is imperative the Way does not finish. My caution has already cost me  too much time. I am not sure what will happen if I am too late, but if  my theory is right, the entire town could be at risk. I don’t have time  to update my will, so I’ll leave this in the chest where it’ll be sure  to be found, should the worst come to pass.[/sblock]

After all the reading Kendra reenters the room. "Everyone ready for dinner?" she asks with a smile.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 4, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"It appears the Lady has much to contribute to this endeavor, both in knowledge and materials.  Perhaps my office will gain me access to the knowledge, however it appears my prior life may be needed for the materials.  Of course, this all depends on if we are honoring the Professor's request."


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2011)

"These are very interesting reads, combined with the journal. I'm still unsure what he was up to, but perhaps the professor was not as bad as I thought. I wonder if we maybe should take a look at the Harrowstone? That would be good Zel if you can help get us whatever the professor was taking about"  the bugbear states.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

"I'm willing to deliver the books as requested in the will ..."
Hagnim says cautiously.

 [sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (May 5, 2011)

"I am curious as to what items the Professor deemed necessary to 'borrow'," Daggal says plainly, "As we may have need of said items should we follow the Professor's plans."

"Or even if we don't," Daggal adds.


----------



## Caim (May 5, 2011)

"As am I." Aerodus replies to Daggal's statement.

He then turns his attention to Kendra. "Lady Kendra, do you happen to know what items yor father 'borrowed' from the catacombs? Maybe even where he left them?"


----------



## rangerjohn (May 5, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"I think you misunderstand.  I don't think he had the opportunity to 'borrow' them.  They are the materials of which I was refferring.  As the Professor alluded stealth would be required to obtain them.  He never had such skills in the past, it was assignments such as these for which I was hried.  

I had thought to leave that life behind, when I was taken in by the Lady.  It appears such is not her will, as arbiter of the fates."


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2011)

"Items? Catacombs?" Kendra says the words in small shock. "I'm sorry I don't know anything about that. Father truly tried to retire here in Ravengro so he didn't really have an items or equipment to go investigating Harrowstone, that I know of."

[sblock=OOC] [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] - I am still waiting on a "Where's me watch?" post.  Maybe Daggal wasn't paying close attention to the reading of the will and someone else will have to mention it. [/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 6, 2011)

Aerodus thumbs over the tomes once again but before he could finish with the first, something catchs his eye. Upon inspection he notices a pocket watch sitting near the chest. "Aww, Daggal I believe this belongs to you now." Aerodus removes the watch from its resting place and hands it to Daggal. 

"So Zeldana, you would procure items for the professor? What turned you away from that life and into the Ladies arms?" Aerodus asks as he looks over the remainder of the tomes.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 6, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Oddly enough the Professor in a roundabout way.  I was orphaned at a young age to the streets of Riddleport.  Every strerotype you can think of abounds there.  I learned my skills as a matter of survival.  

When the Professor came along he showed me some of the better things in life, including some of his acqaintences.  The Preist Hawthorne saw something in me, and took me into the Lady's fold."


----------



## Herobizkit (May 6, 2011)

Daggal looks stunned as Aerodus hands him 'his' silver watch. "W-What... just like that?" he says incredulously.  He turns the watch over in his hand, examining its features, its workmanship, its engraving... 

Daggal stares at the timepiece a moment with an almost forlorn expression.

"This... this was too easy.  Surely there MUST be a catch, a caveat, a condition...?" 

Daggal glares at Kendra, his eyes demanding an explanation.

[sblock=OOC] @HolyMan , you're a 'nice' DM.  I thought for SURE you would have made getting the books a condition of getting the watch (thereby tying me to the adventure), or even passing the Professor's 'ownership' of me on to the daughter to 'force' me to co-operate with the team. Now I have to think of another reason to tag along...  Bleah. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2011)

"None I am aware of," Kendra says a little taken aback by the dark dwarf's outburst. "Father was never one to not say what he meant. If he left the watch for you it is yours. As is the money he mentioned in Lepidstadt."

[sblock=OOC] Thanks for the compliment and you will need the watch as you level up as it is your spice item. I plan to use spice items to help me with your wealth by level and provide a little RP. SO maybe the money will be the great motivator for Daggal. If not my job as DM is to provide you with motivation and I will. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 10, 2011)

"I do find it strange he went off investigating again, and with know one to assist him. All that was so unlike him." Kendra says with a great sigh. "He must have thought it really important or it could have been just something to keep himself busy."

Kendra continues to eat her dinner but is more melancholy than before.

[sblock=OOC] According to his journal his investigation was very important to him. *And now your level up requirement.*

You will need to find out more information on The Whispering Way, Harrowstone Prison, and any related person(s). Once the following information has been gathered(i.e. all DC's obtained) you all will become LvL 2 and the adventure will continue.

To start you may ask Kendra anymore questions you like and make a one free Knowledge check (see below) for each topic.

Know history or local for Harrowstone Prison

Know arcana or religion for The Whispering Way

?? ?? - persons related to Harrowstone (pending above DCs first)

Good Luck, results will be posted in the RG[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (May 10, 2011)

Daggal scratches his beard as he ponders.  "The Whispering Way?  It sounds familiar..."









*OOC:*


Using _guidance_ orison for +1 to roll, +6 total.





"I recall the Professor speaking of it, but little else.  Is it a place?"


----------



## rangerjohn (May 10, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

Zeldana asks the Lady for guidance and attempts to recall what she knows of the Whispering Way.


----------



## Caim (May 11, 2011)

Aerodus thinks for a moment on The Whispering Way. "I have heard of them but not sure if I remember anything about them."

[sblock=OOC] Hmmm, when I was waiting for the results I was actually asking for a 16 or above...maybe I should have asked for a 20? [/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I may have limited or no posting for the next 4-5 days, goin on a very needed/deserved vacation. I'm sure where I'm going has internet but not 100%. I'll look for connection areas while I'm there. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2011)

"Maybe you could use my father's library in the morning," Kendra says as she finishes her dinner and dabs her lips with her napkin. "You might find some information there. Now if you will excuse me it has been such a long day."

The young woman bids you all a good night and heads out the dinning room.

[sblock=OOC] Still need everyone else's "free" checks. You can make one per subject (kind of a what you know off the top of your head).

I will be advancing this WED night regardless if I receive rolls or not to the next day. What has been learned so far can be found here

If I get all rolls before WED of course I will advance earlier then.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 17, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"The Whispering Way is a society of necromancers, which are either undead themselves or have heavy dealings with them.  Their most notorious member is Tar-Baphon.  The professor had me do some investigations for him."


----------



## Orius (May 18, 2011)

Daros pays little attention to the others as he tries to remember something of the Whispering Way.  The name sounds tantalizingly familiar, and he's almost certain the professor spoke of it before.

"Zeldana's right.  Undead played a terrible, dark role in the history of this nation, and I never believed that threat remained in the past.  So I learned what I could of the past.  Unfortunately, my parents didn't feel the same way, they think the church of Pharasma will always be able to protect Ustalav, and they disowned me for studying what they called black magic.  I continued my studies anyway, and that's how I met the Professor.  He told me my fears were justified, and also much about the background of the Whispering Way.  I think the Way might be behind his death, as a means to keep him from learning of their plans or warning others.  I wonder too if they had a hand in the...altercation we faced earlier.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 18, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"That appears likely, they may also be interested in these tomes the Professor had collected."


----------



## Caim (May 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] So I'm a little confused. Did I miss a post of 'your character know this about...' or am I at a disadvantage becuase I have yet to read/play this AP? [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] At least in my case, its a combination of the result of my knowledge, religion check, my character's background, and logical summation of the situation.  Which could be wrong.[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I get it being a part of your background and a result of your Knowledge check. Was just curious how you got the leaders name before HM posted the results. [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I didn't the link is farther up the thread for the knowledge check results.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

*Day One:*

Not understanding exactly why the professor was interested in Harrowstone and The Whispering Way the group decides that clues might be somewhere in his library.

The works there are many and it takes almost the entire day to pour through them. Many deal with the evil cult but relatively few talk about the prison.

[sblock=OOC] Ok day one research time. Using the library allows those characters already with a rank in Arcana or Religion (Daros, Daggal, Aerodus, and Zeldana) to receive a +2 bonus to either check. All other character may make the checks as if they were trained (but with a rank of 0) to get results above 10.

You may use guidance or other spells for your research check, or any other ability you posses. And more importantly you may have others assist you (aid another to grant a +2 to your finally result). Those that are using their daily roll for aid another need to mark this clearly please.

It may take a couple days "in game" to learn all the information. This is good as there are things going on behind the scenes that need to take place before we can move on.

Note the library does not grant bonus for researching Harrowstone and you may only make a check for either The Whispering Way or Harrowstone once per game day from here on out.[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 19, 2011)

"Thats about all I can recall at the moment regarding the Whispering Way. However with this expansive library at our disposal we should learn all we need to know." Aerodus moves to a table with one of the many tomes and begins reading.

[sblock=OOC] Hmmm, I didn't see the link. Sorry bout that. Just didn't know if I was out of the loop. [/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (May 19, 2011)

"BAH!" Daggal snorts.  "More reading... looks like you win again, Professor."

"I think I have had prior dealings with this Whispering Way cult.  While exploring the ruined city in Cheliax, I may have stumbled upon one of their blasted temples, or shrines, or whatever they crawl into..."









*OOC:*


 1d20 +5 skill +1 _guidance_ +2 (I counted +1) Aerolus' Aid Another.  Result should be 21.  If I can count the Whispering Way cult as a 'creature', result could be 24.


----------



## Caim (May 19, 2011)

[sblock=Aid Another] You get a +2 for the Aid and if I'm not mistaken another +2 because I got higher than 10 on my result or was it for the roll itself and not the result? [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 19, 2011)

OOC: Does the library allow us to make untrained rolls in knowledge,history or local?  Otherwise your going to have to do some sort of DM Fiat or we will never learn about the prison.  No one has knowledge, history or local.


----------



## Caim (May 19, 2011)

[sblock=Knowledge Rolls] rangerjohn yes you can make the rolls untrained but with a skill of 0. You can still se guidance and all the that good stuff. [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 19, 2011)

OOC: Will make an aid another check, Daros has the best chance at a good base roll with 18 int.


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2011)

OCC: Better to have everyone aid up Daggal's roll. Right now if you add in Zeldana's it is at 23. Only 2 pts from the max DC. So if Daros rolls an aid and gets a 10+ all info on the Whispering Way will have been discovered.


----------



## Orius (May 20, 2011)

Daros looks over the bookshelves and sees a few books with familiar titles.  He remembers reading from them while studying with the Professor.  Taking the books down from the shelf, he places them near the duergar.  "These books were part of my studies with the Professor when he lectured me on the Way.  I think they will likely have relevant information.

[sblock=ooc]
Genius that he is , Daros has a +10 to Knowledge (religion) checks.  So this should be easy.
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 20, 2011)

Well I think thats all knowledge on the Whispering Way.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 20, 2011)

Hoody hoo!  I can almost taste the new hit points...


----------



## rangerjohn (May 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, Harrowstone Prison wont near as easy.


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2011)

Much to Daggal's chagrin the group spends the entire day reading through the professor's books and notes on The Whispering Way. 

When Kendra comes to tell everyone dinner is ready it is the dwarf that gives an audible sigh of relief. (He had been reading the same sentence for the last half hour.)

The group is confident they have found out all they can about the evil cult and so head off to dinner.

The only thing is the lack of information about Harrowstone. Somewhere there must be a written history or someone who lived back then, maybe Kendra knows something or someone.

OCC: Dinner time and a little RP then I will advance the game to the next day.


----------



## Caim (May 21, 2011)

Aerodus sits down at the table and gathers a few things to eat. "So it would appear that the professor discovered too many of the Whispering Ways secrets. However the professor's jaw and mouth were intact, correct?"


----------



## rangerjohn (May 21, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

After finishing her meal, Zeldana asks "Lady Kendra, do you know any of the history of Harrowstone Prison or any rumors of undead associated with it?  Your father's focus since I knew him was the Whispering Way, and that is where their main interest lie?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 22, 2011)

Kendra's face goes very pale. The look in her eyes tells you that she is remembering a horrible sight. Tears well up in her eyes and she reaches for a napkin to dab at them before ask, "Why do you ask? About his mouth? His face?"

She shakes her head as if to shake the image from her mind. "No, no... never mind. You don't know this but father was killed by falling statuary. It... it crushed his head and... and..." overcome she fails to finish. but everyone sitting around the table already knows the rest, (...and crushed his face and jaws).

There is a few minutes of silence before Zelena thankfully breaks it with a question of her own. "I have heard it is haunted. But really no one around Ravengro talks about it much. Was there something specific about the prison that you believe father was investigating?"

OCC: In the journal the Professor wrote that he believed that The Whispering Way was interested in someone held at Harrowstone.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2011)

The icy dwarf eats wordlessly, neither searching the books nor this prison sound to fall into his expertise. Besides, why associate with most of the others? Many will die soon anyway...

 [sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 22, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"He seemed interested in a former prisoner."


----------



## Caim (May 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the insensitive question...[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (May 22, 2011)

Daggal nearly spits out his food as he snorts at Aerodus' question.  He waits for Kendra's reaction before chiming in.

"Your father dealt with all sorts of rat bastards and scum of the earth," and here he gestured to Aerodus with a wide, toothy grin.  "But Zeldana has the right of it.  Might you recall your father speaking, or perhaps researching, of anyone held in Harrowstone?"


----------



## Caim (May 23, 2011)

Aerodus quietly clears his throat before speaking. "I apologize for my inappropriate question earlier." He then turns to regard the tables as  whole. "Are we sure that it was someone that was held at the prison or someone simply at the prison. A guard or something?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2011)

"Aerodus brought a fair question. It would be convinient for potential enemies that the Prof is silenced beyond the grave..."

 [sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (May 23, 2011)

Daggal responds with an exasperated sigh.  He slides out of his chair and shuffles across the room to the pile of research material.  He picks up the Professor's journal, flips it open, and searches the pages as he returns to his seat.  He slams the book down with a loud thud, causing the dishes and drinks to jangle.

He spins the book around and forcibly plants a stubby index finger on a page.

"Look," Daggal spat as he rubbed his temple, "It says here that the Professor believed that the Whispering Way was interested in someone HELD at Harrowstone.  Seems to me that a guard might not be the prisoner he had in mind."

Daggal sat back in his chair. "Though, I suppose, it could be... if the guard was a crooked one and got caught."


----------



## Caim (May 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Hmmm guess I missed that one. Been happening alot lately. I guess I need to get my eyes checked or maybe my head...[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (May 23, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Heh, no worries, [MENTION=6667065]Terrible Swift Sword[/MENTION].  It adds fuel for my RP. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

"I'm... I'm sorry," Kendra says looking at her lap. "But my father didn't confide in me much. I guess for my own good, but I wish he had so I could help." 

Looking back up at the group her eyes filled with tears. "If you wish to know about Harrowstone perhaps someone in town could help, more than me."

OCC: First the paladin kills a commoner and now he makes the groups hostess cry. I glad he came along game would be boring without him.


----------



## Caim (May 24, 2011)

*OOC:*



Pfft the farmer had it comin and she needs to quit being a crybaby...


----------



## rangerjohn (May 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Way to play that charisma and alignment.[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 24, 2011)

*OOC:*



Right! I'm playing. Maybe I should play something else then...lol. But really it escaped me for a moment that she was present and it was such an insensitive question. The farmer was an accident.


----------



## Caim (May 24, 2011)

Aerodus sighs in disbelief at both his actions and his choice of words as of late. "Would father Grimburrow know anything of the prison? Or perhaps some of the guard that has held that position for more than a few winters."


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

"The Temple?" Kendra says glad for a slight change of subject. "Well they would have records on the history of Harrowstone. Either there or at the Town Hall. You just might have a hard time getting anyone to talk to you though."

Kendra ponders a moment. "If my father was interested in Harrowstone he would have went to both places looking for information. Perhaps he didn't find what he was looking for and so went to Harrowstone to see if anything was left behind. Old log books or prisoners list. It would be just like him to go right to the source."

[sblock=OOC] You can use The Temple or the Town Hall as research locations. But before you will be allowed access to them you will need to make a DC 25 Diplomacy check. And with the groups current Trust score you will be getting a -2 to the roll. Or you may "Go to the source." and see if there is anything to be found at Harrowstone.

Also before going to Harrowstone you may want to check on the cache of supplies the Professor said was stored at The Restlands. Need not go unprepared. 

Groups decision to make. But if you go to town that will be the next day. (Day 2) if you decide to go to The Restlands there is still enough time in this day to investigate. (but it will be after dark when you finish).[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (May 25, 2011)

"It is a comfort that our bugbear is so captivating," Daggal chuckles. "Our noble champion's demeanor of late may incite the townsfolk to our lynching, and the mayor himself to raze the town in order to spare the world from ever knowing him."

"What say you, Todarg ([MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION])?  Care to test your guile?"


----------



## rangerjohn (May 25, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Yes, diplomacy would be best before sneaking.  You can sneak if diplomacy fails.  But if sneaking fails, it usually cuts off alternatives as well."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I vote for the Restlands, as this can be done on this very day. But I'm not sure Hagnim knows that.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Seconded. Action always before inaction in a PbP.





"There is that," Daggal agrees with Zeldana, "But there is also the mention of those 'necessary' items the Professor had discovered.  It may be wise to claim those for ourselves... if not for their value, then to ensure they do not fall into wayward hands.  There may yet be time today, though we risk whatever horrors the darkness may bring should we tarry too long out of doors."


----------



## Caim (May 25, 2011)

Aerodus lets out playful laught at the dwarfs comment. "Maybe the Restlands would be a better choice at this point."


----------



## rangerjohn (May 25, 2011)

"You do realize if we are caught, then diplomacy will no longer be an option?  The very people we would need to question is who we would be stealing from."


----------



## Herobizkit (May 25, 2011)

Daggal grins wickedly.  "Then it would seem that we must do both... most likely, in concert... to minimize the appearance of duplicity."

"Possibilities abound, but make a decision we must... or we gain nothing."


----------



## rangerjohn (May 25, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"The problem with doing both at once, is though I am the most experienced at skulduggery, I am also a follower of the Lady.  I would be expected in any talk with the Father."


----------



## Caim (May 26, 2011)

"Myself and Zaldana can speak with whomever we need to speak with and the remaining can do the other."


----------



## Herobizkit (May 26, 2011)

Daggal ponders this new situation.  The person with the most relevant skills, and the right honorable warrior who has failed at all diplomacy thus far, are volunteering to remain behind and 'speak' with the Temple folk.

Unacceptable.

"That plan makes no..." Daggal angrily begins, but stops short.  He inhales deeply, exhales, then starts again.  "Todarg and Joseph are best equipped to deal with the clergy at the Temple.  They are not tied to any specific faith, and thus can have an... unbiased... discussion with the priests."

"Our collective knowledge and talents would best be suited for the Crypts," Daggal continued, "Though in earnest, we did meet but a day ago and have yet to test our mettle."


----------



## Caim (May 26, 2011)

Aerodus laughs at the flustered dwarf as he makes a good point. "I think we have a direction and now should be the time to move."


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2011)

"Hrmph," the bugbear grunts. "Yes Daggal does come through with a good thought now and again. I will talk to the head priest. And Joesph will make an excellent bodyguard should anymore townfolk turn hostile."

Todrag finishes his wine and standing says, "Let's be off then. We still have a few hours of light left in the day."

OCC: Post up your character leaving and I will post your group in front of the cemetery when everyone has checked in. Or at the usual weekly update time.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2011)

"Let's get outside. I hate closed rooms, unless they are underground!"

 [sblock=OOC]
 Ready to move on to the cemetery.

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 27, 2011)

Aerodus, having already finished his meal, leaves the table to gather the things he may need. "Let's hope we don't run into a dead end at the cemetery."


----------



## rangerjohn (May 27, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Well, there are worse fates than going before the Lady, but I agree that wouldn't do much toward  accomplishing our mission."
Zeldana replies as she gathers her gear and follows out the door.


----------



## Orius (May 27, 2011)

"I want to see what Petros died for,", Daros says.  "I'll go with you


----------



## Herobizkit (May 30, 2011)

Daggal grins at Aerodus' pun, sliding off his seat to add, "As if you need a bodyguard, Todarg!"

_[sblock=Daggal's thoughts]That went VERY well... now let us see how they dance.[/sblock]_


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2011)

Aerodus, Hagnim, Daggal, Daros, and Zeldana leave The Lorrimor House to go see what can be found in The Restlands.

It is a little over an hour before full dark when they reach the gates to the Ravengro cemetery, not surprising they are locked up tight. I black iron fence encircles the graveyard the gate looks to be the only way in.

OCC: You could try a climb (DC 10) or pick the lock up to the group.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 30, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

Looking around for prying eyes Zeldana states the options.


[sblock=OOC] Well I see my curse with dice rollers is alive and well.   
Really makes question the wisdom of me being the rogue.  The whole group is going to suffer for it.  Big trap boom!  TPK[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2011)

Inspired by Zeldana, Hagnim looks around, too.
"If needed I can conjure a mist to obscure us, but I can only do so once."

 [sblock=OOC]

Perception check to scan for watchers.

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 30, 2011)

"Shouldn't be too hard to climb." Aerodus grabs the gate and gives it a gentle tug. "I'll go first."

"A mist would be good and I'm sure its not an unusual site..." Aerodus looks around "but it may draw some attention and we can use to escape if the need arises."









*OOC:*



At least my eyes and ears work. Can I get an aid another on my Climb? I guess my armor caught the fence. 1 more point you blasted dice roller.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 30, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

Zeldana, helps the paladin to ground, while telling him,"first that is a group decision.  Second everyone climbing over will attract more attention.  My vote is someone more alert than myself, be lookout.  While I open the gate."


----------



## Caim (May 30, 2011)

"Ok ok. I just know that your trying to get away from your past as a child of the streets" Aerodus stands off to he side to Zeldana work.









*OOC:*



HM you want me to roll another Perception or is my previous roll good?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 30, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

Blushing at the unexpected, and until now unreceived concern, Zeldana stammers a "thank you" in reply to the knight.


----------



## Caim (May 30, 2011)

"Not a problem Zeldana." Aerodus says as he moves to a position to suit his current needs.

"Daggal would you post up and keep watch down the road that." Aerodus points in the opposite direction in which he now stands. 

"If we don't get the lock open within a few minutes is anyone opposed to climbing the gate?" Aerodus looks to the others as he is talks to the group as a whole.









*OOC:*



Sorry for playing Aerodus a little impatient. Don't know why its like that with him. Sorry.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 30, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

If there are no objections or interruption, Zeldana leans her shield against the fence, prays to the Lady for guidance, and attempts to open the lock.

[sblock=OOC] I give up!  I'll never make a check at this rate.  I will miss the roleplay, but I can't do this to the group.[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 30, 2011)

*OOC:*



Heh. Your not quiting though right?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> "... is anyone opposed to climbing the gate?" ...




"I am. The folks think that we were here to attand the funeral of a necromancer and now they may find us breaking the law by climbing over the wall to enter a graveyard at night. Are you ready to fight your way out of town?"

 [sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 30, 2011)

*OOC:*



Not to point out the obvious but thats EXACTLY what we're doing. Whether we climb the wall or pick the lock. Either way we are 'breaking' in or is it just me? I'm a LG Paladin trying to break into the cemetary. I can do that as a LG Paladin because it is for the better good, if anyone brings that up. I killed a villager and made the chick that lost her father cry...not my intentions. I'm trying to make this work and get the story to move forward while keeping to my alignment and class. The paladin I was going to play wouldn't have cared for the villager or Kendra crying. Sory for the rant.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 31, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] TSS I'm sorely tempted.  The only check I've made is the knowledge, relegion check.  This character was built to pick locks, and her luck is so bad she may have lost her MW tools.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

OCC: We just needed someone in the group with the skill, you can take 20 btw.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 31, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Palm to face.  Doh!  I knew that! But it totally slipped my mind.  It's disabling traps that has to be rolled.  Ok, Take 20 for a total of 28.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

_*CLICK*_

The gate swings open.

OCC: Marching order (by twos if you wish) and item/weapon in hand plz.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 31, 2011)

Put Zeldana where needed, she will have morningstar and shield in hand.


----------



## Caim (May 31, 2011)

"Still have those skills I see. I'm sure the Lady of Graves will forgive you of this little sin." Aerodus claims as he walks past Zeldana.

"I'll take the lead. If anyone would take it with me so be it. Daggal take the rear if you will. Theres far more dangerous things in this country at night especially in cemeteries than villagers with pitchforks." Aerodus straps on his shield and draws his sword as he makes his way down the path.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 31, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"She is the Mistress of Our Fates.  Our fates are what they are, forgiveness does not enter into it."


[sblock=OOC]  Uh-oh another relegious discussion.[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 31, 2011)

"Well lets see if fate likes a sword to the face."


----------



## Herobizkit (May 31, 2011)

Daggal grins wickedly at Aerodus.  "If you prefer to have me cover the rear, I have no objections." He rotates his shoulders, emphasizing the bristles that decorate his scale armor.

As he passes Zeldana, Daggal dryly comments, "My thanks for your faith... in _*me*_."









*OOC:*


Daggal is armed with a masterwork heavy mace and holds a heavy spiked steel shield (spikes mostly for visual effect).


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Not to point out the obvious but thats EXACTLY what we're doing. Whether we climb the wall or pick the lock. Either way we are 'breaking' in or is it just me? I'm a LG Paladin trying to break into the cemetary. I can do that as a LG Paladin because it is for the better good, if anyone brings that up. I killed a villager and made the chick that lost her father cry...not my intentions. I'm trying to make this work and get the story to move forward while keeping to my alignment and class. The paladin I was going to play wouldn't have cared for the villager or Kendra crying. Sory for the rant.












*OOC:*


That your paladin isn't concerned by the risk doesn't mean my druid cannot be. After picking the door we could say we found the door open. Good luck with explaining climbing over a wall without bad intent.
It's not the act of breaking in, but the possibility of denial.

This has nothing to do with your character being a paladin or alignment or code of conduct.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2011)

Aerodus and Hagnim lead the others along the winding path through the graveyard. Daros and Zeledana follow quietly behind and Daggal brings up the rear.

As they walk the paladin notices what looks like a grave digger approaching the group, from the shovel he carries over one shoulder. He puts up a hand to halt the group as something doesn't "feel" right to him.

Daggal nearly spits at the delay but the spittle sticks in his throat as he notice the ground that was about to feel his err starts to heave. The dirt buckle sup then back down, and then again. He turns to say something but Zeledana speaks up first. "The dead are walking among us!" she says pointing towards a mausoleum where a zombie slowly limps out towards the group. "Defend yourselves!"

The gravedigger is anything but, the beast probably got the shovel after killing it's owner.

[sblock=Map]Zombie with red dot is prone as it is digging itself out of it's grave.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

Hagnim moves away from the corpses and straps his large wood shield to his left arm.

 [sblock=OOC]

move: back to 9N
standard: Ready heavy shield

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Jun 1, 2011)

Aerodus looks around to see where both the zombies are and the rest of the group. When he is satisfied Aerodus moves towards one of the zombies still climbing from its grave. "If possible take out the ones still coming out of the graves."

"Daros or Hagnim do you have any area spells that would likely destroy them in one burst?"









*OOC:*



WD, Daggal is currently at 10N. Did you mean 10M? 

I will move to H11 and act the one climbing out. He receives a -4 to his AC since he is prone but I guess if he's half buried.

I forgot to add my trait bonus for Subject of Study. +1 so damage is 7 instead if it hit.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 2, 2011)

At the sight of the undead, a palpable shift is felt in Daggal's demeanor.  Gone is the arrogance, gone is the wry humor, gone is the impatience at the delay.  There is only disgust, followed by a cold, steely focus on the task at hand.









*OOC:*


Hand of the Acolyte, attack Zombie at N-14; Roll to hit should be 14 (mw heavy mace); Damage should be 8 (+1 for my Subject of Study, too); Move to M-7.

Also, HotA... best power evar.  I LOVE _returning_ weapons.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Yes cool to play and write about true. Did you see the new Inquisitions that could replace domain powers for Inquisitors?

I saw Conversion and thought of Daggal bringing the whole group to worship Asmodeus LOL.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 2, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Um, NO!  Inquisitions you say... I've always wanted my own cabal.[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Jun 2, 2011)

Daros summons backup.

[sblock]

Casting _summon monster I_, summoning a celestial dog.

Spells prepared:

0- _disrupt undead_, _light_, _resistance_
1- _mage armor_, _summon monster I_, _ray of enfeeblement_

Note to self: find a character portrait; orange bleccch 
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 2, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Anathema!  Join the Mistress of Graves in final judgement!" Zeldana exclaims, as she moves to engage the undead spawn.  As she nears them a blinding light explodes from her body and seems to burn the undead.










*OOC:*


 Sorry for the delay, once again having connection issues.

Move action: move to I 12
        Standard Action:  Positive Energy burst against undead
         for 6+1 level+3 wisdom= 10 damage in a 30' radius  
        Uses remaing 5/6


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Don't forget the channel energy house rule:
Damage/Healing = ?d6 + 1/2 cleric lvl (minimum 1) + WIS modifier[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2011)

The group still not use to fighting together act out singly as they each take on an opponent of their own. Zeledana steps up and sends a blast of positive energy into as man of the beast as she can helping Aerodus destroy one of them before it can get out of it's grave.

The remaining zombies finish digging themselves out as the rest shamble forward moaning as they advance.

OCC: Zombie AC 12. each has HP listed in yellow on map.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


@HolyMan , the zombie I threw at is at n-14; it should have 4 HP left.  The one in front of me should be fresh.  (I was counting on one-shotting it lol).


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 3, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Lady Pharasma send these abominations back to the grave."










*OOC:*


5' step to 12 H

Positive Energy Burst to Undead W/in 30'
4/6 uses remaining


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Herobizkit said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @HolyMan , the zombie I threw at is at n-14; it should have 4 HP left.  The one in front of me should be fresh.  (I was counting on one-shotting it lol).




If that is the case than they are both are fresh as your 13 to hit would be a miss, sorry. But that zombie was prone adding a +4 to his AC making it 16.[/sblock]

Zeledana's power over the undead shatters two more corpses sending them back to the embrace of The Grey Lady.

OOC: First Max dmg then minimum, how odd.


----------



## Orius (Jun 4, 2011)

Daros steps back and casts a spell at the nearest zombie.









*OOC:*



Where's my summon?

Taking a 5-foot step to M9 and casting _disrupt undead_ on the zombie at K8.

Spells prepared:

0- disrupt undead, light, resistance
1- mage armor, summon monster I, ray of enfeeblement


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 4, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]That's cool, just trying to keep things honest.[/sblock]Daggal grunts in frustration at his tactical error.  He takes his ire out on the zombie foolish enough to engage him.









*OOC:*


Attack zombie at M-6.  ... huzzah! The dice roller sees my action as just.


----------



## Caim (Jun 4, 2011)

Aerodus squares himself with the zombie now in front of him and attacks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

Hagnim throws a dart of frozen hate on the single remaining zombie not already engaged in combat. Then he draws a scimitar that glitters like an ice cycle in the sun.

 [sblock=OOC]

standard: ice bolt vs 15N (ranged touch)
move: draw scimitar

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

A celestial dog appears and takes a huge chunk out of one of the zombies. The undead creature hardly flinches at a wound that would have sent an alive opponent packing. Daros shakes his head as he withdraws a little and blast the zombie near him with a thin bolt of positive energy. The creature smolders under the blast but it is to weak to slow it down. It advances on the wizard raising a meaty fist and misses as the wizard nimbly dodges the blow.

Hagnim's blast covers the advancing zombie in frost, but doesn't slow it down enough to stop it from engaging the dwarf in melee. He is ready with his icy blade in hand.

Aerodus dispatches the zombie near him with a flawless swing from years of practice. He wonders what it would be like to fight an opponent that just doesn't stand there, as he turns to see how the others are doing.

Daggal connects with a powerful swing and the sounds of ribs breaking can be heard by everyone. The chest of the zombie seems to cave in but the thing still comes at the dark dwarf swinging wildly. Not exspecting the thing to still be standing Daggal is surprised by the putrid fist as it slams across his face.

OCC: Daggal at 5/12 HP; note that minimum dmg for a zombie is 5 dmg

[sblock=OOC] Even if the celestial dog does max dmg it would not be enough to get through the zombies DR. So I had it rip out a chunk for fluff but it does no dmg.[/sblock]

*Group is up.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2011)

Hagnim slashes at the zombie in front of him, but manages to miss the slow moving target.

 [sblock=OOC]

standard: attack zombie in melee range

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Jun 6, 2011)

Seeing the others are in trouble Aerodus moves in to help. "Zeldana lets go help the others."









*OOC:*



I will double move to K9.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 6, 2011)

Daggal's eyes widen as his blow fails to crush the zombie.  "Something's not right..." he starts to mumble before taking an unnaturally massive hit from the horror.  Daggal scrambles back and raises his shield, calling for the Judgment of Asmodeus to bolster his strength.








*OOC:*


Standard action: Total Defense +4 AC [23 for 1 round];
Move action: 5' step to M8;
Swift Action: Healing Judgment - fast healing 1 starting immediately, lasts until end of combat, gain 1 HP; Daggal now 6/12 HP.
Free action: Know (Religion) check to determine any weaknesses.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 6, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Oh Mistress of Fates, shine on us this night!"










*OOC:*


Move to K 10
        Standard Positive Energy Burst vs. Undead
        3/6 remaining


----------



## Orius (Jun 8, 2011)

Daros continue to back away from the undead menaces, using his magic to fend them off.  









*OOC:*


Taking a 5-foot step to L10 and casting _disrupt undead_ on the zombie at L8.

Spells prepared:

0- disrupt undead, light, resistance
1- mage armor, summon monster I, ray of enfeeblement


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

The combined positive energy unleashed by the priestess of The Grey Lady and the "white necromancer" bring down all but the last zombie. With half it's brain rotted away it has no intelligence for tactics or self-preservation it only knows that the living are nearby and that it must kill that which is alive.

It swings a partly bony fist at Hagnim. The fist slams into the artic dwarves face and the bone cuts him deeply across the chin. Red dots can be seen clearly on his white/blue beard.

OCC: Group is up.

EDIT: Both dwarves currently at 6/12 HP (how odd)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 8, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

Zeldana moves to engage the final foe.










*OOC:*


Move to M 10
        Standard attack w/ morning star
        Shakes fist at taunting dice roller


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

OCC: Zombie - "I'm not dead yet." LOL but it does have only 1 HP left. Anyone?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2011)

Hagnim makes another missing swing before stepping back to give the more melee capable 'heroes' around him a shot.

 [sblock=OOC]

standard: attack zombie in melee range
move: 5 ft step to 8M

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Any info from my 22 for checking for weaknesses?  Also, doesn't a positive burst heal everyone within a 30' radius?  If so, I'm back to full.  If not, fast healing 1 adds +1 HP, now at 7/12.





As the area is bathed in a golden halo, destroying his foe, Daggal spins around to search for more foes. Spotting one, he watches the icy dwarf and the priestess descend upon it, and frowns when he sees that both were unable to fell the remaining zombie. Daggal grits his teeth, then trots over to take a swing...







*OOC:*


Move to O-9, Standard attack.  If the battle is now over, fast healing ends.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 8, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*









*OOC:*


Positive Energy either heals the living or damages undead.  






"Praise be to the Lady that is over with.  Everyone gather round and receive the Lady's cool touch.










*OOC:*


Positive Energy to heal living.
         2/6 remaining


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

OCC: Combat is indeed over. Only "weakness" I see for a zombie is staggered, but then everyone knows that without a check. Channeling does either or, you chose to heal the living or harm the undead not both at once.

Daggal steps into Hagnim's spot and brings his mace down hard to end the creatures un-life. The battle is over in mere seconds and the group hardly worked up a sweat.

As the noise of battle subsides the group looks around at the bodies of the fallen. It is good that the group was present to see some of the zombies emerge from their graves as it let's them know this wasn't some necromancer or Whispering Way plot.

What is bad about being here and seeing this it means something far more sinister is at work. Something has reached through the void to stir the dead to waking. Some malice has reached out and is making them restless.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


How about that DR 5/slashing I totally forgot about?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

OCC: I wouldn't call that a weakness, LOL

After receiving healing from Zeledana the group presses on wishing to leave the restless Restlands as quickly as they can.

The arrive at the only mausoleum near the crossroads mentioned in the professor's journal. After a quick look around they find the lock to the door has been broken and then put back in place to make it appear it still working.

The door opens to reveal a short set of steps leading down into darkness.

OCC2: Everyone is at full health.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 9, 2011)

"Blast!" Daggal spits.  "If that delay with the zombies cost us this treasure, I'm taking it out of someone's hide."  He throws an angry glare at Hagnim.

Daggal thought on it a moment.  While it is possible that it was the Professor himself that first broke into this mausoleum, there was no proof.  And the way that his 'allies' scurried about like blind children swinging at goblins... still, he had learned more about the capabilities of his group and which ones would likely be the first to die.

That is, of course, unless Daggal 'protected' them.

The word sounded odd in Daggal's Asmodeus-trained mind. 'Protect the weak'... the mere notion of it seemed foolish.  But still, the greater prize will be better won with a strong, cohesive group... and so 'protector' he shall become.

"It seems we have much to learn of combat," Daggal offered after an uncomfortable silence.  "We were surrounded, and instead of staying together, we all dashed off into madness.  This is not the best way to keep us all alive."

"Also, it would seem that the zombies are resistant to smashing weapons.  Mayhaps we'd best find some swords or daggers to help with cutting their rotten flesh."









*OOC:*


Turns out the only simple weapons with types S damage are daggers and sickles.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


What madness?  My positive energy did very well.  As for bashing with blunt weapons, I believe I did.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Heh, well, sounds like that was a weakness that I didn't learn   Also, [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION], all I meant was that, instead of staying together and letting the zombies come to us, we all went off after a different one.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually, I just went for ones I could reach.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


And did Daggal complain about your highly effective AoE?  Nope.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 10, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Well, I do carry a dagger.  I just didn't think to use it, in the heat of battle. In any case lets enter the mauseleum before anything else happens."


----------



## Orius (Jun 10, 2011)

"This is not a good sign at all.  Should we press on, or should we check to be sure no more dead will rise from their graves?  The last thing we need is to emerge from the crypts to find ourselves surrounded by a horde of unliving."









*OOC:*


I certanly didn't go dashing about like a madman; I was threatened nearly the whole fight and stuck with 5 foot steps.  Of course I'm playing the wizard, so it would be madness for me to try to stay in melee.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2011)

"So, the scimitar was good? Then I have only to work on my aim..."
Hagnim says as he moves with the others, keeping weapon and shield at hand.

 [sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2011)

The door to the mausoleum opens easily and a short flight of steps leads down to a large crypt lined with empty niches. The professors journal had mentioned that this was a false crypt so it is safe to presume that you will find no bodies here and thus no more walking dead.

Two doors stand in the north wall and the symbol of Phasmara is etched into each.

< light source?? >


----------



## Caim (Jun 13, 2011)

Aerodus looks down the stairs but its too dark for the paladin to see anything. "I have some torchs but I can't carry both a torch and my shield." 

He peers back to the group as he finallt rests his gaze on Daggal. "You have darkvision do you not?"









*OOC:*



I'm buying an Ioun Troch as soon as I can. 75gp, never runs out and its hands free.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 13, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Lady light the path of our fates"










*OOC:*


standard cast light orison


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2011)

"I can see in the dark, too."
Hagnim says and touches Aerodus shield that starts to glow in a cold bluish light. "But it isn't necessary."

 [sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 13, 2011)

Daggal smirks.  "Indeed, I am gifted with darksight.  I cannot _fathom_ how a person might function without it... but most surface-dwellers _sleep_ in the dark instead of work, I am told."

Daggal struts to the front of the party and looks down the steps.









*OOC:*


Darkvision 120 feet.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I knew Daggal couldn't pass up the opportunity to gloat.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

This large antechamber is bare of anything but dust and darkness. 

Zeledana checks both the doors to the north and finding neither trapped steps back to allow the dwarves with their darkvision to peer through first one than the other.

Both doors lead to the same area. A small hallway with a set of stairs in the middle leading north and down.

< marching order? can discuss in the OOC thread if you wish or RP it out >


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2011)

"Tombs are often protected by traps. Has anyone of you expertise with these? If not, I suggest Daggal to go first, as he seems to have the best sight. I will take the rear as I also have some capabilities to peer into the darkness."
Hagnim suggests.

 [sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 14, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"I have the expertise to remove them.  However someone will need to point them out to me."










*OOC:*


She has disable device but not perception as a skill.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 15, 2011)

Daggal snorts.  "I expect no less from my surface-dwelling _cousin_," he says with a smirk.  Many would guess by his inflection that Dwarves normally refer to each other as something other than cousin, likely 'brother' or 'kin'.  "My eyes are indeed sharp, and none better than a Duergar to sniff out a potential threat on his life."









*OOC:*


I will take point, and I have Perception +9 [1 rank + 3 class + 3 Wis + 2 Alertness feat].

I thought only Rogues could sniff out traps with Perception, but I looked it up and it's not indicated...


----------



## Orius (Jun 15, 2011)

"And who knows, if you miss a trap, it may dull that sharp tongue of yours," replies Daros with a smirk.  "Something that should benefit us all."

He then uses his magic to procude more light where needed.









*OOC:*



I'll cast light as well.

Spells prepared:

0- disrupt undead, light, resistance
1- mage armor, summon monster I, ray of enfeeblement


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 15, 2011)

Daggal points at Daros, smiles, but says nothing as he advances to take point.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2011)

The group continues on following the second set of steps down they find they lead to a long rectangular room with a single crypt in it. After looking around for traps and other nasty surprises they all stand before the only place any treasure cache could be hidden.

The crypt appeared un-trapped after the groups search and the lid is unlocked.

[sblock=Perception DC 20]
Big mistake on that roll...

You hear the sound of tiny clicking. (Like someone taking a pencil and taping it on stone.) This clicking is multiply like a dozen or more of them at once.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2011)

Hagnim doesn't notice anything.

 [sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 6/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 16, 2011)

Dagnim scours the chamber for anything untoward.  He slows his breathing, then holds his breath a moment... He thinks he hears something.  He gestures for the party to stop.  He strains his hearing... something in his gut tells him something's not ri... yes.  There it is.  He tightens his group on his mace and takes a battle stance.

"Something's coming..." he murmurs... "some... things..."









*OOC:*


best... scout... evar.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 16, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

Intent on the casket, Zeldana doesn't notice anything.










*OOC:*


Not bothering to roll.  No point,  No one can beat the bonus much less the roll.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2011)

OCC: No the total isn't correct the DC listed for the OOC is though DC 20. I need everyone to roll please so I know who is surprised and who isn't.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 19, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

Perception Check

No change, still surprised.


----------



## Orius (Jun 20, 2011)

Daros does whatever.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

"It's coming from over here... but," Daggal says stepping near the wall. The dark dwarf cocks his head to the side and then quickly looks up. "But above us! Look out!"

At the warning the inquisitor raises his weapon and swings at something coming forth through the cracks in the ceiling. The dwarf manages to squash the bug even as it tries to crawl out of the corner where the ceiling meets the wall. Looking back Daros notices another multi-legged insect crawling into the crypt before coming up to attack him. The wizard dodges as it strikes.

Aerodus thinking something might be coming down the steps towards the group, hurriedly draws forth his longbow.

<rolling a bunch will post in the OOC once done and ready for PCs actions>
<EDIT: done>


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

Initiative


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2011)

Hagnim


----------



## Orius (Jun 24, 2011)

Daros


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2011)

OOC: sorry for the delay but weekends are heck for me. Looks like we might have lost TSS will need ideas for what to do party wise in the OOC thread

The remaining creature nearly drops from the ceiling to land on Daros's shoulder. It takes a nip at him before the wizard can shake the thing to the floor.

Aerodus drops his bow&arrow and draws his sword. As the blade comes out of the scabbard he swings at the creature attacking Daros.

[sblock=INIT]
monster 21
Aerodus 20
Hagim 15 <---------- is up
Zelena 12
Daggal 6
Daros 3[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2011)

Hagnim conjures a bolt of ice and freezing air against the multi-legged creature. He misses as he tries to avoid hitting his allies.

 [sblock=OOC]
roll doesn't include penalties for firing into melee. Ranged touch.

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 5/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 27, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

Also not wishing to harm her companions, Zeldana moves to a good position and intones "Oh Lady of Graves strengthen our spirits against those who would intrude on this place.".










*OOC:*



Cast Bless:
everyone within 50' receives +1 morale bonus to attack and saves vs. fear, for 1 minute.

spells remaining divine favor, obscuring mist
Positive Energy Remaining 2/6
Icicles 6/6 remaining


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Daggal, Inquisitor of Asmodeus*

Daggal steps forward and lashes out at the creature from around the corner.









*OOC:*


Step 1 square 'south' and swing with MW Heavy Mace.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Combat Over*

Daggal smashes the second creature killing it with ease. 

The group stands motionless and silent for a long minute but they hear no more of the creatures about.

OOC: Good shot got it even with the cover bonus. All clear someone want to open the sarcophagus?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 28, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Well Daggal, anything that needs my attention?"she asks while looking at the sarcophagus.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 28, 2011)

Daggal smirks at the sarcophagus as he puts away his mace.

"Our luck, there's likely a whole nest of those things in there," he says to Zeldana.









*OOC:*


Examine the sarcophagus for anything trap-like.

... Daggal leads a charmed life, for now.  Asmodeus is a swell guy.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Finding the sarcophagus safe and the locks to it also damaged and made to look whole, Aerodus helps the dark dwarf take away the lid and reveal what is inside.

The sarcophagus is shallow and inside the group sees a dozen  silver arrows (brown fletched), four sun rods, six flasks of holy water,  ten white fletched arrows, 5 blue fletched arrows, and two black  fletched arrows, five potions of cure light wounds, two potions of  lesser restoration, two scroll cases, and a thin darkwood case decorated  with an image of a scarab with a single eye glaring from it's back  (same as one of the books the Professor wishes for you to deliver).

OCC: potions and holy water are labeled


----------



## Orius (Jun 30, 2011)

"I say we split the healing potions among us equally with the extra going to either Aerodus or Daggal.  These cases intrigue me, but I think it might be for the best if Zeldana examines them first -- no telling what dangers could be awaiting the greedy.  These arrows should be examined more closely, but unfortunately, I do not have the proper magic prepared to do it here."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2011)

Hagnim takes a look at the arrows....
"Yes, you are right, let's try to identify them later. We should also check the scroll cases for spellscrolls."

 [sblock=OOC]
spellcraft below to identify (after casting guidance).

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 5/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 30, 2011)

Daggals' eyes open wide at the surprising amount of treasure revealed in the sarcophagus.  Muttering a prayer to Asmodeus, he invokes _detect magic_ and begins to concentrate on the items which lay before him.

To Daros' suggestion, Daggal grunts approvingly.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 30, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

Before removing anything Zeldana inspects the interior of the casket and the items themselves not wanting any surprises.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry Double post.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

Nothing is trapped and removing the items is easy. 

Daggal's spell reveals that all the arrows except the brown fletched silver ones are magical and magic can be detected coming from inside the the darkwood case, and from the two scroll cases.

"We should not tarry long," Aerodus offers. "We have what we need to explore the prison best we go back to The Lorrimor House and prepare for are journey into that horrid place."

OOC: Will need spellcraft checks if you attempt to ID any of the items.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2011)

Hagnim is going back to the Lorrinor House with the others and settling in for bed.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yep, I'm guessing we're all ready to move on.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 9, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

After assuring herself that all is well with the contents of the coffin, Zeldana distributes the contents as suggested.  "Well I suggest return to the Lorrimor house and await the others.  Lady be praised if they were as successful as we were."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

Day 2: -1 Trust (from here on out the group will receive -1 trust per day due to them being blamed for the oddities happening to the citizens of Ravengro)

Coming down to breakfast the group sees that Kendra is still at home and studying one of her father's books. She had told them once before that she was good at identifying unique magical items, something she learned to help her father. 

Gathering everything they found at the crypt the group sets about identifying the cache of magical items.

OOC: RP this or just roll through it? Your choice I am good either way.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 13, 2011)

OOC: So basically there is no way for the group to ever be trusted?  It's tilted to begin with and gets worse every day?  We are required to stay here a month.  Is there ever any good news?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


How can we gain trust? Is this made clear anywhere?
I'm good with just rolling or rping out identification.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll second the Trust question (though I'm wager no matter what kind of group we'd be playing, Trust - and struggling against it - is a HUGE part of the adventure as written).  I'm also fine with rolling for IDs.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2011)

The group spends the better part of the morning deciphering the items they found in the false crypt and deciding to whom each should go. Inside the darkwood case they find four odd vials and space for six more that are missing and an odd board and brass pointer. (see pictures)

[sblock=Loot List]
dozen silver arrows (brown fletched)
 four sun rods
 six flasks of holy  water
 ten white fletched arrows - magical +1 arrows
 five blue fletched arrows - magical +1 ghost touch arrows
 two black  fletched arrows - magical +1 undead bane arrows
 five potions of cure light wounds(d8+1)
 two potions of  lesser restoration
 two scroll cases - 4 scrolls (hide form undead(x2), protection from evil, detect undead)
 four haunt siphons - magical
 spirit planchette - magical [/sblock]
*
New Magical Items:*
[sblock=Haunt Siphon]
Aura faint necromancy; CL 3rd
Slot none; Price 400 gp; Weight 1 lb.

Description_________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________
These glass vials are held within stylized cold-iron casings etched  with strange runes, necromantic designs, or other eldritch markings.  Within the vial roils a small wisp of white vapor, churning as if caught  in a miniature vortex of air. To capture a haunt’s energies within a  haunt siphon, you need only twist the metal casing to open the vial in  the same round that the haunt manifests (a standard action)—this can be  before or after the haunt has acted. You must be within the haunt’s area  of influence to use a haunt siphon. When you activate a haunt siphon,  it deals 3d6 points of positive energy damage to a single haunt.

If it deals enough damage to the haunt to reduce the haunt’s hit points  to 0, the mist inside the haunt siphon glows green—if it does not reduce  the haunt to 0 hit points, the haunt siphon is still expended and  becomes nonmagical. It may take multiple haunt siphons to destroy  powerful haunts. A haunt that is neutralized by a haunt siphon takes a  –5 penalty on its caster level check to manifest again after its reset  time passes. A haunt siphon that neutralizes a haunt can no longer be  used to harm haunts, but it can be used as a grenade like splash weapon  that deals 1d6 points of negative energy damage with a direct hit. Every  creature within 5 feet of the point where the haunt siphon hits takes 1  point of negative energy damage from the splash.

Construction______________________________________________
________________________________________________________
Requirements Craft Wondrous Item, cure moderate
wounds, gentle repose; Cost 200 gp[/sblock]
[sblock=Spirit Planchette]
Aura moderate divination; CL 9th
Slot none; Price 4,000 gp (brass planchette),
10,000 gp (cold iron planchette), 18,000 gp
(silver planchette); Weight 5 lbs.
___________________________________________
Description__________________________________
A spirit planchette is typically found in a wooden case along with a  thin wooden board printed with numerous letters and numbers. Nonmagical  versions of these divination tools can be purchased in curiosity shops  (typically costing 25 gp); while these items can be used as alternative  components for augury spells, only magical spirit planchettes allow  users to communicate with the other side. Three types of spirit  planchettes exist—brass, cold iron, and silver. Each in turn allows an  increasingly potent form of divination effect to be utilized. A spirit  planchette requires a board to move upon, but this “board” can be made  up of letters scribed upon any smooth surface—it need not be a prepared  board for a spirit planchette to work.

To use a spirit planchette, you must rest your fingers lightly upon the  planchette’s surface and then concentrate on the planchette (as if  maintaining a spell with a duration of concentration) for 2d6 rounds  while the planchette attunes itself to the ambient spirits of the area.  After this time, the planchette begins to slowly slide in random  patterns across the board—at this point, questions may be asked of the  spirits by any of the individuals involved in the séance.  The  consequences of each question asked of the spirits depends upon what  type of planchette is used for the divination, as summarized on the  table below. The spirits reply in a language understood by the character  who asked the question, but resent such contact and give only brief  answers to the questions. All questions are answered with “yes,” “no,”  or “maybe,” or by spelling out a single word from the letters arranged  on the board. The spirits answer each question either in the same round  the question is asked (in the case of a yes, no, or maybe answer) or at a  rate of one letter per round (in the case of a single word being  spelled out). A spirit planchette may be used once per day—the maximum  number of questions you can ask with it depends on the type of  planchette being used (as detailed on the table below).

Communication with spirits can be a dangerous task, for many spirits are  jealous or hateful of the living. Every time a spirit planchette is  used, the user must succeed on a Will save to avoid being temporarily  possessed and harmed by the angry spirits. In some areas where the  spirits are particularly violent or hateful this Will save takes a –2  penalty. The DC of this save depends on the type of spirit planchette  being used. Anyone who fails the Will save becomes confused for a number  of rounds (depending on the type of planchette being used), and no  answer is received. The spirits in the area are not omniscient—the GM  should decide whether or not the spirits would actually know the answer  to the question asked, and if they do not, the answer granted is  automatically “maybe.” If the GM determines that the spirits are  knowledgeable about the answer, roll d% to determine whether the spirits  speak truthfully or whether they lie.

*Spirit Planchettes*

```
Planchette      Questions    Will      Confusion    True    Lie
[U]Type            per Use      save DC   Duration     Answer___[/U]
Brass             1            11       1 round     01–60  61–100
Cold Iron         3            15       2 rounds    01–75  76–100
Silver            5            19       3 rounds    01–90   91–100
```
_____________________________________________________________
Construction__________________________________________________
Requirements Craft Wondrous Item, contact other plane, speak
with dead; Cost 2,000 gp (brass spirit planchette), 5,000 gp
(cold iron spirit planchette), 9,000 gp (silver spirit planchette[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2011)

"So who gets what?" Aerodus asks someone taken aback by the haunt siphons and spirit board as he calls it.

OOC: please list anything you wish for your character and post up spells for the day for those who need to prepare them. Will be heading to the prison after treasure division.


----------



## Orius (Jul 14, 2011)

*OOC:*



Well, I'll take one of the healing potions, like I suggested we should split them evenly.  Also, I'll take the protection from evil scroll as well.  I have detect undead already, and I can't use the other two scrolls.  I'll take at least one of the haunt siphons too. 

Spells prepped:

0- disrupt undead, light, resistance
1- mage armor, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2011)

"Looks like the good professor was hunting ghost. Anyone of you good with a bow."
Hagnim asks. If possible he will take siphon, a healing potion and two flasks of holy water for himself.

 [sblock=OOC]
spellcraft below to identify (after casting guidance).

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 5/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


AHAHAHAAH OMFG! The haunt siphons... are Ghost Traps!  "The light is green, the trap is clean!"





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRt0SG-hepU[/ame]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 15, 2011)

Daggal ponders the items.  "I do well with a bow, but it is not my specialty.  All the same, it may come down to these enchanted arrows in a pinch.  Perhaps someone more mobile can carry them and hand them out as needed?"

He then examines the strange find in the Haunt Siphons.  "I'm... not sure how these may come into play, but I shall take one.  I shall also take the _protection from evil_ scroll, as it is within my power to use.  The Spirit Planchette seems a fit for the Varisian on our party." _[Zeldana, even if she's not Varisian.]_









*OOC:*


Summary: I would like the _protection from evil_ scroll, a _haunt siphon_, and we can divide up the arrows between the archers, or give a few to the runners in the group.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 15, 2011)

OOC:  Zeldana is indeed Varasian on her mother's side.  Her father was an elf, but you can't tell that unless you see her ears.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 17, 2011)

Aerodus looks at the arrows and takes his quiver off his hip. He starts to take out all the arrows in his quiver and replace them with the brown and white fletched arrows.

[sblock=Division of Loot]
dozen silver arrows (brown fletched)
- Aerodus (He's the only one with a bow.)
four sun rods
- Aerodus
- Aerodus
- ?
- ?
six flasks of holy  water
- Hagnim
- Hagnim
- ?
- ?
- ?
- ?
ten white fletched arrows - magical +1 arrows
- Aerodus (see above)
five blue fletched arrows - magical +1 ghost touch arrows
- runner?
two black  fletched arrows - magical +1 undead bane arrows
- runner?
five potions of cure light wounds(d8+1)
- Daros
- Hagnim
- Aerodus
- ?
- ?
two potions of  lesser restoration
- ?
- ?
two scroll cases - 4 scrolls (hide form undead(x2), protection from evil, detect undead)
- protection from evil (arcane) - Daros
- detect undead (arcane) - ?
- hide from undead (divine) - ?
- Hide from undead (divine) - ?
four haunt siphons - magical
- Daros
- Hagnim
- Daggal
- ?
 spirit planchette - magica
- ? [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 17, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"As has been suggested I will take a potion of cure light wounds, and the board.  If no one objects I will take a potion of lesser restoration and a vial of holy water as well."









*OOC:*


So that's all together one each clw, lesser restoration, and holy water.  Then the spirit planchette?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Also one lesser restoration for Hagnim. He can use neither the scrolls nor the arrows


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Might as well do cure, holy water, and add on a hide from undead.  It's unseemly, but great for surprise. lol


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Josef will do a sunrod, cure, and holy water


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

OOC: Glad you made it GM. I went ahead and gave Josef two sunrods and he will have the extra quiver with 13 regular arrows and the 7 magical ones. We are all set then. Just need Zeledana's spells for the day and I will advance this tomorrow morning. 
 
[sblock=Division of Loot]
dozen silver arrows (brown fletched)
- Aerodus (He's the only one with a bow.)
four sun rods
- Aerodus
- Aerodus
- Josef
- Josef
six flasks of holy  water
- Hagnim
- Hagnim
- Josef
- Daggal
- Zeledana
- Aerodus
ten white fletched arrows - magical +1 arrows
- Aerodus (see above)
five blue fletched arrows - magical +1 ghost touch arrows
- Josef
two black  fletched arrows - magical +1 undead bane arrows
- Josef
five potions of cure light wounds(d8+1)
- Daros
- Hagnim
- Zeledana
- Josef
- Daggal
two potions of  lesser restoration
- Hagnim
- Zeledana
two scroll cases - 4 scrolls (hide form undead(x2), protection from evil, detect undead)
- protection from evil (arcane) - Daros
- detect undead (arcane) - Daros
- hide from undead (divine) - Daggal
- Hide from undead (divine) - Daggal
four haunt siphons - magical
- Daros
- Hagnim
- Daggal
- Aerodus
spirit planchette - magical
- Zeledana [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are we planning something special today?  If not she would go with her standard spells as listed on her character sheet.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

OOC: Planning on visiting a haunted prison that is central to the adventure so I would say yep.

Harrowstone is located about a mile south of the town of Ravengro. It sits on a large hill and from the top you can look across the river to see most of the town from the vantage point.

The roof of the central building sags and a small home near the larger compound looks in worse shape. the eastern walls have collapsed inward due to a sinkhole that formed years ago. That hole is now filled with stagnant water from rain and snow.

OCC: Where to first?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 21, 2011)

OOC: Planning on visiting a haunted prison that is central to the adventure so I would say yep.


Still not much to choose from at first level.  Will go with the standard.

Spells: 
0:3 Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1:Bless, Magic Stone + Obscuring Mist

Domain Powers

Icicle (Sp): As a standard action, you can fire an icicle from your finger, targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. The icicle deals 1d6 points of cold damage + 1 point for every two cleric levels you possess. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. 6/day

Touch the Spirit World (Su): With a touch, you can empower a weapon to affect incorporeal creatures. The weapon touched deals half damage to incorporeal creatures, or full damage if it is a magic weapon. This benefit lasts for a number of rounds equal to your cleric level. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier, 6/day.

Channel Positive Energy 6/day.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I might suggest Magic Stone and/or Magic Weapon.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Unless your thinking about DR, I have bless and divine favor.  Oops forgot about magic stone vs. undead damage.  Ok magic stone instead of divine favor.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2011)

The path leads through the center of the prison grounds.



			
				Warden's House said:
			
		

> _A small brick manor house is overgrown with thick  sheets of gray-green ivy. The roof sags ominously, and the front door  hangs askew._




The main building in the center of the grounds looks to be more sound though time is not being good to it either.



			
				Harrowstone Facade said:
			
		

> _This two story stone building looms int he center  of the prison grounds. Ivy and moss cling tenaciously to the walls,  while above the wooden shingles of the roof are often missing entirely,  exposing the wooden rafters of the structure to the sky. Here and there,  leering gargoyles perch on the eaves, once functioning as drainspouts  and decorations but now seeming to serve a more ominous role of  sentinels. Many of these stone decorations have crumbled away and lie in  ruined piles on the soggy ground below. Windows in the building's  facade are narrow and blocked by grills of rusty iron bars. Stone  columns support a slumping wooden balcony over the building's wooden  front doors, both of which hang askew and reveal dark glimpses of  chambers within._




OCC: Note there are steps leading up to a balcony on the west side of the building.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2011)

OOC: I know the place is scary but need to know what you wish to do next.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Flavor text can be annoying.  I miss Exits: WEST, SOUTH or You can go: Doorway, Roof. *lol*


----------



## Orius (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm playing the wizard.  Ergo, I'm going to let one of the tanks take the lead.  Matters little to me which direction we take.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

OOC: Options =

Western balcony - to see if there is an entrance there
Central/Front door - if your not scarred 
Eastern/through the pond - PC's can see that the back-eastern wall has crumbled


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 3, 2011)

"Which way? Perhaps just the front?"
Hagnim suggests.

 [sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 5/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 3, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Matters none to me.  We will probably do them all before the night is done."


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 3, 2011)

Daggal sighs loudly as the party contemplates their navels. "Honestly," he says in a berating tone.

"I'm going to check the balcony.  Perhaps we can find another means of entrance that isn't so clearly an ambush."

Daggal spins on his heel and begins to march towards the [Western balcony].


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2011)

OOC: Aerodus will cover you with with his bow. 

The paladin gives a nod of his head to the others to follow him and the duergar.

OOC2: Also thought [MENTION=6667065]Terrible Swift Sword[/MENTION] was back?


----------



## Orius (Aug 5, 2011)

"I'll go with you," says Daros to the duergar.  "It matters little to me which direction we take.  And since I am no warrior, I have little wish to plunge headlong into danger."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 5, 2011)

If there is a group of people without a fighter around Josef will stick with them, otherwise he'll go toward the front of the group headed for the balcony.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 5, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"I don't think it would be a good idea to separate.  So since the majority chose the balcony, I think that would be best.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

The group heads to the west balcony and starts up the stairs one at a time.



> _A large, rectangular block of stone rests on this weather-beaten stone balcony, while ruined wooden benches line the back wall under a row of tiny windows above. A stout wooden door sits on the wall near the northern end of the balcony._




As Daggal reaches the top and steps towards the door he hears a clattering sound like metal on stone. Looking over to the block he and Aerodus see a large scythe rise above the bloodstained stone. The rusted blade is raised high by to dismembered skeletal arms. And it doesn't act like the welcome wagon as it swooshes through the air a couple times. 

OCC: Roll INIT and post actions please.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2011)

Hagnim quickly puts up some stones from the all-present rubble and casts a spell on them.

 [sblock=OOC]

cast magic stones.

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 5/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 9, 2011)

Josef will hang back for a bit

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 15/15
AC: 17, Touch 11, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +3
CMB: +3
CMD: 14
Fort: +3 (+8 when rolling to stabilize, +5 against Fear effects)
Ref: +1 (+s against fear effects)
Will +0 (+2 against fear effects)
Speed 20'
ACP -5

Greataxe (melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) +2 (Stat) +1 (feat) (1d12+3)X3

Perception +0

dies at -13

link to full sheet
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2011)

"I don't think this will do much good magic arrows or not," Aerodus says putting away the bow. He draws forth Veneratio Virtus, his fathers old blade and hopes he lives up to using it.

OCC: rangerjohn and Orius to finish/start the round


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 11, 2011)

Daggal sighs. "Damned if you do..." he utters as he draws his masterwork mace.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 11, 2011)

See if 6th time is the charm.  As nobody moved there is not much Zeldana can do.

Zeldana also reaches to the ground and enchants some pebbles.


[sblock=OOC]Cast magic stone on three pebbles.
Spells Left: 
0:3 Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1:Bless,  + Obscuring Mist[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Aug 11, 2011)

Daros stays back and prepares to defend himself with magic.









*OOC:*


Spells prepped:

0- disrupt undead, light, resistance
1- mage armor, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement

Also finally picked a character portrait.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2011)

The party prepares itself for a fight as the creature floats closer swinging... itself to and fro menacingly as it closes near the dark dwarf.

OCC: rd 1 over top of rd 2 - characters posted in INIT order. 

[sblock=Status]

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Hagnim            19  12  m.stones&shield/none
Josef             17  15  g.axe/none
Daggal            19  12  mace&shield/none
Aerdous           17  17  V.Virtus/none
Daros             11   8  staff/none
Zeldana           18   9  m.stones&shield/none
monster           18  21  nohands/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Hagnim - cast magical stones
Josef - delay
Daggal - draw weapon
Aerdous stow weapon, draw weapon
Daros delay
Zeldana - cast magic stone
monster - double move[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Looks like I'm at the bottom of the steps and not in line of sight of the scythe thing atm.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2011)

Hagnim moves forward and throws one of his enchanted pebbles.

 [sblock=OOC]

move: to F5
Standard: throw pebble.

2 pebbles remaining.

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 5/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 12, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Yes, please do move around."



[sblock=OOC]Move to C4.  
 If the thing is still around on her turn, she will throw a rock.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2011)

OOC: Note you may pass through occupied squares if occupied by a friend without penalty.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 12, 2011)

Josef will move up and take a swing at the creature with his axe.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Take the long, non AoO invoking 4-square way to F2 and take a swing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


May I change my action to go to F5 (should provoke no AoO) and throw a stone at the thing? It's fine if it is not. Then I will just do it next round


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2011)

OOC: NP WD  add in your rolls above - remember the -4 for throwing into melee - and I will edit that in as your round 2 actions.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2011)

OCC: Going to update tomorrow and advance the round. Still need Hagnim's attack roll please.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2011)

see post 333 (the one I changed). Only hit a 5, so I didn't roll damage.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

The party swarms the floating weapon and attack with axe, mace and stone. A clang erupts through the air as Josef connects with the thing but the blade is barely nicked.

Aerodus charges forward and the scythe swings back at Josef.Teh paladin comes down with Veneratio Virtus in both hands and connects with the handle of the scythe, but the blow fails to do any great damage at all. The scythe in return slices through Josef's thigh drawing a line of red from the razor sharpness of the blade.

[sblock=Status]

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Hagnim            19  12  m.stones&shield/none
Josef             17   [COLOR=Orange]9[/COLOR]  g.axe/none
Daggal            19  12  mace&shield/none
Aerdous           [COLOR=Cyan]15[/COLOR]  17  V.Virtus/[COLOR=Cyan][I]charged[/I][/COLOR]
Daros             11   8  staff/[COLOR=PaleGreen][I]delay[/I][/COLOR]
Zeldana           18   9  m.stones&shield/none
monster           18  [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  nohands/[COLOR=Sienna][I]hardness 10[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Hagnim - cast magical stones
Josef - delay
Daggal - draw weapon
Aerdous stow weapon, draw weapon
Daros delay
Zeldana - cast magic stone
monster - double move

Round 2:
Hagnim - move, attack (miss)
Josef - move attack (hit, dmg=1)
Daggal - move, attack (miss)
Aerdous - charge, (hit, dmg=1)
Daros - delay 
Zeldana - move, attack (miss)
monster - attack, (hit, dmg=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Aug 18, 2011)

Daros heads to the top of the steps and draws his crossbow.









*OOC:*


Moving to E6.  I believe drawing the crossbow counts as a standard action, yes?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

OCC: Actually drawing it counts as move action. So you would have used two move actions and be done for the round. 

When you have a +1 BAB drawing a weapon will become a free action when used in conjunction with a move (as you did above). So after you level up you would be able to move up the steps drawing your weapon for free and then loading it (second move action for that round) at the top of the steps.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

Seeing she has no way of affecting this foe, Zeldana opts to help the heavy hitters.  "Oh Lady of Our Fates, send us your victory."


[sblock=OOC] cast bless, all allies +1 to hit for 1 minute.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2011)

Hagnim calmly throws another of his enchanted pebbles.

 [sblock=OOC]

move: -
Standard: throw pebble.

1 pebble remaining.

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 5/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 19, 2011)

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] you do know that was a wasted action?  Apparently, it is an animated object with a hardness we can't penetrate.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


It's also an undead... perhaps.  Perhaps SOMEONE could make a proper check to see for sure.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 19, 2011)

OOC:  That SOMEONE would be you sir!  You are the monster expert.  While my base knowledge, relegion is equal to yours.  You receive the inquisitor bonus.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 19, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

OOC:  Well IF it is undead, I can.   Here goes nothing.  And nothing it is.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


I figure I'd wait til my turn, but hey.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2011)

OCC: Yes it is an inanimate object. And yes it is haunted so susceptible to channeling but not to spells that effect undead.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm rusty on the rules for attacking stuff with hardness, but if I remember correctly, if I do more damage than it's hardness, it goes through and does damage, if that's not the case then Josef will take a five foot step away from it. Clarification: If there's no way I can damage it, I'll back up, otherwise I'll keep trying.







Josef will take another swing at the creature with his greataxe.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 9/15
AC: 17, Touch 11, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +3
CMB: +3
CMD: 14
Fort: +3 (+8 when rolling to stabilize, +5 against Fear effects)
Ref: +1 (+s against fear effects)
Will +0 (+2 against fear effects)
Speed 20'
ACP -5

Greataxe (melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) +2 (Stat) +1 (feat) (1d12+3)X3

Perception +0

dies at -13

link to full sheet
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


You remember correctly.  Unfortunately, you need to do at least 11 hp in one blow to get through.  In other words you have a 41.6% chance to effect it on any blow that hits.  Eight or higher on the twelve sided die.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 22, 2011)

Daggal grimaces at the futility of his attacks.  Regardless, he casts aside his shield with a disgusted grunt, grips his mace with both hands, and swings...









*OOC:*


'Cuz that's how I roll.  AC now 17.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


HM Just what has happened and when?  What round are we on, and when will Zeldana's next action be.  In other words did she cast bless?  OR can she use Daggal's advice and channel positive energy?  Is making a knowledge check an action?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

The party has trouble in battling the wild swinging scythe, so Zeldana calls forth a blessing that Pharasma might help them to destroy this evil.

Daros makes it to the top of the steps just in time to also be touched by the divine power.

Aerdous side steps to try and get around the thing. "Hagnim help me flank it!" he cries to the dwarven druid. "It's better if we try and out maneuver it."

But the scythe cares little for helpful spells or tactics as it swings, but misses the loud paladin.

[sblock=Status]
*BLESS IN EFFECT (10/10)*

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Hagnim            19  12  m.stones&shield/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Josef             17   [COLOR=Orange]9[/COLOR]  g.axe/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Daggal            19  12  mace/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Aerdous           [COLOR=Cyan]15[/COLOR]  17  V.Virtus/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Daros             11   8  staff/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Zeldana           18   9  m.stones&shield/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
monster           18  [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  nohands/[COLOR=Sienna][I]hardness 10[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Hagnim - cast magical stones
Josef - delay
Daggal - draw weapon
Aerdous stow weapon, draw weapon
Daros delay
Zeldana - cast magic stone
monster - double move

Round 2:
Hagnim - move, attack (miss)
Josef - move attack (hit, dmg=1)
Daggal - move, attack (miss)
Aerdous - charge, (hit, dmg=1)
Daros - delay 
Zeldana - move, attack (miss)
monster - attack, (hit, dmg=6)

Round 3:
Hagnim - attack (miss)
Josef - attack (miss)
Daggal - attack (miss)
Aerdous - 5' step, attack (miss)
Daros - move, draw crossbow 
Zeldana - cast bless
monster - attack, (miss)[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]
I have been posting the actions for each round. Also the characters are posted in INIT order so Zeldana's bless didn't effect anyone last round.

A knowledge check does not take an action, although some skills do.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 24, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Lady of Graves, put this spirit to rest."









*OOC:*


Positive Energy Burst to affect undead.
5/6 uses remaining

This going to be a real short run.  If Zeldana is the only one who can do anything, and she has to use all her resources on one battle.

And to think, we almost went without a cleric...  This is not a well designed encounter.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


17 + 1 for Bless that I didn't account for in my roll [doh].  Mulligan for an 18 and a hit for 2 total damage?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Where should I move to help flanking?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Herobizkit said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 17 + 1 for Bless that I didn't account for in my roll [doh].  Mulligan for an 18 and a hit for 2 total damage?




Nope sorry, Zeldana casted bless after your character went. 



Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Where should I move to help flanking?




You could 5'step up then Aerodus would 5' step down. Or you could go around - approach cautiously from the side. Also if your character can't do any dmg you can always aid another to those who can to give them a +2 to attack rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2011)

Hagnim calmly stows the last his enchanted pebbles and draws his scimitar. If he is going to enter melee, then at least with a weapon in his hand.

 [sblock=OOC]

standard: stow pebble.
move: draw scimitar.
free: 5ft step up.

1 pebble remaining.

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 5/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2011)

OCC: Will go for GM as he has started school this week. Daggal is up and don't forget the bless and flanking buddy. 

The might northern warrior from the cold reaches of the Linnorm Kings swings his axe in a might arc.


----------



## Orius (Aug 27, 2011)

Daros sees the difficulty his companions have in damaging the entity and decides to use magic instead of his crossbow.









*OOC:*



With this thing absorbing 10 points of damage, a crossbow isn't going to do squat.  So _magic missile_.

And yeah, this was not a well-thought out encounter.  10 points of hardness for a beginning group of level one characters is a bit steep.  Well, that's not HM's fault.

Spells prepped:

0- disrupt undead, light, resistance
1- mage armor, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


I had made a post where I blamed no one here for my frustrations, other than an unnamed charcter .  But rather Paizo and designers of the adventure pack.   But I have to retract that now.  There are two machines or programs that are contributing as well.   The dice roller, for obvious reasons and the server.  I can not count the number of times I have had to redo posts because they are left to the ether.  Either that or I am unable to get on the boards at all.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 27, 2011)

Daggal continues his assault, fruitless though it be.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

The group continues to whack at the thing and it continues to parry their blows and swing in great arcs at almost everyone. Then Zeldana releases a burst of divine energy and the thing visible shakes and a crack froms along the handle.

Aerodus swings along with the rest his blade held in a two handed grip. The blade bounces of that of the scythes and the paladin cries out in frustration.

Daggal is to near after hitting the haft of the scythe and doing no damage to the haunted wood. The blade comes at him and scratches the unprotected cheek of the dark dwarf.
 
[sblock=Status]
*BLESS IN EFFECT (9/10)*

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Hagnim            19  12  scimitar&shield/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Josef             17   [COLOR=Orange]9[/COLOR]  g.axe/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Daggal            17   [COLOR=Orange]7[/COLOR]  mace/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Aerdous           [COLOR=Cyan]15[/COLOR]  17  V.Virtus/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Daros             11   8  c.bow/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Zeldana           18   9  m.stones&shield/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=White]monster           18  [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow][COLOR=White] [/COLOR]7[/COLOR]  nohands/[COLOR=Sienna][I]hardness 10[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Hagnim - cast magical stones
Josef - delay
Daggal - draw weapon
Aerdous stow weapon, draw weapon
Daros delay
Zeldana - cast magic stone
monster - double move

Round 2:
Hagnim - move, attack (miss)
Josef - move attack (hit, dmg=1)
Daggal - move, attack (miss)
Aerdous - charge, (hit, dmg=1)
Daros - delay 
Zeldana - move, attack (miss)
monster - attack, (hit, dmg=6)

Round 3:
Hagnim - attack (miss)
Josef - attack (miss)
Daggal - attack (miss)
Aerdous - 5' step, attack (miss)
Daros - move, draw crossbow 
Zeldana - cast bless
monster - attack, (miss)

Round 4:
Hagnim - stow item, draw weapon, 5' step
Josef - attack (hit, dmg=4)
Daggal - attack (hit, dmg=0)
Aerdous - 5' step, attack (miss)
Daros - cast magic missile (dmg=3)
Zeldana - channel energy (dmg=5)
monster - attack, (hit, dmg=5)[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

See if third time is the charm....


Zeldana once again releases holy energy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2011)

Hagnim carefully makes a probing strike with his scimitar.

 [sblock=OOC]

standard: fighting defensively (at -2 , AC +2)

1 pebble remaining.

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 5/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2011)

The men (and dwarves) of the group continue to beat at the sickle to much the same effect as before. So Zeldana once more steps up and calls forth Pharsama's power to put this restless spirit to rest.

The goddess agrees and the holy light of Zeldana's divine energy bathes the unholy weapon in a pure white light, barely blinding everyone. But they can still see the sickle and they watch as it slowly disintegrates before their eyes.

When the light is gone all that remains of the large hooked blade is fine metal and wood dust lying about the balcony and scattering slowly on the breeze.

OCC: Combat Over


----------



## Orius (Sep 2, 2011)

"Let's hope we don't run into more of those," Daros quips.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 2, 2011)

Daggal retrieves his shield and straps it once again to his arm.  "I'm sure we'll see FAR worse before too long.  We have yet to even ENTER the blasted place."

"Speaking of, there are yet more entrances," Daggal said plainly, "And I don't want any more surprises.  Let us quickly check each in turn, then enter back here."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 2, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

"Agreed, even ONE more of those and we will need to leave" Zeldana states before releasing one more cleansing light.










*OOC:*


positive energy to heal  3 remaining


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2011)

"Maybe we should try to use the found items next time..." Hagnim carefully suggests.

 [sblock=OOC]

1 pebble remaining.

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 5/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2011)

*Zeldana of Pharasma*

I believe only the siphons would be of use, and they are highly exacting in their activation.  You need to be within its range of influence the instant it comes into being.  As seen here that is not always practical."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2011)

OCC: Advancing...
 
The group explores the balcony finding nothing of value or interest. The block of stone is stained with old blood and must be some sort of headsman's block.

The door proves to be stoutly locked <DC 30> and made of thick oak with iron reinforcements. <hardness 5 HP 20, Break DC 25>

DM Question: What do you wish to do?

[sblock=Status]


```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Hagnim            19  12  scimitar&shield/none
Josef             17  [COLOR=Orange]14[/COLOR]  g.axe/[I][COLOR=Orange]down only 1 HP[/COLOR][/I]
Daggal            17  12  mace/none
Aerdous           [COLOR=White]17 [/COLOR] 17  l.bow/none
Daros             11   8  c.bow/none
Zeldana           18   9  m.stones&shield/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 6, 2011)

"Guys, looking at that lock, it would be at the upper end of my capabilites.  I would have to pull out all the stops.  It would probably take about half an hour.  Do we wish to be tied down that long?"


[sblock=OOC]  She would have to remove her armor and shield and then take 20 with her masterwork tools.  For a result of 31.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2011)

"One of the brawny guys could try to break it. If it doesn't work, we will have no other option than taking the slow route." Hagnim says.

 [sblock=OOC]

I can give a guidance spell to all tests.

1 pebble remaining.

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 5/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 6, 2011)

Daggal ponders the situation.  "I do not think we are pressed for time.  If someone went through the trouble to lock the door, there must be something valuable or beneficial behind it.  Take your time."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


I agree, unless there are any objections she will proceed.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

Once the roguish priestess has finished the locked door gives way opening into a short corridor that leads to another door. From outside looking in the group can tell that this door is hanging by only one of it's hinges and leads to darkness beyond.

OCC: Ready to venture into Harrowstone?


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 8, 2011)

While the groups watches she will resume her armor and shield, the arm her morningstar, the magic stone long since expired.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OCC: Ready to venture into Harrowstone?




Aye!

[sblock=Funny]
Mazes and Monsters retro-clone 3: meet the characters  Blog of Holding



> After the introductions, the Maze Controller introduces the adventure:
> "There is a wasteland of gnarled hills, covered with withered trees  and dried grass. Beneath these hills is the entrance to the forbidden  mazes of the Generai. It is rumored that within these mazes are Mutated  People. Once human, they are now unspeakably vicious. It is also known  that there are wondrous treasures in these mazes for those brave and  clever enough to find them. *Thus warned, shall ye enter*?
> 
> 
> ...




[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 13, 2011)

Daggal grunts.  "Well, it's open."

Daggal enters Harrowstone.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry forgot about this.  The site went down while  I was trying to post Sunday night.  Or was it Saturday night.  whichever, again I apologize for the delay. 








With her armor restored, Zeldana bows to the lead men and follows after them.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Once everyone is ready the group ventures into the upper level of the haunted prison. The large hallway leads east and south.

To the east light comes from outside as the far wall is total gone. Rows of benches line the area before the collapsed wall.

To the south the hallway is lined with cells and seems to continue off into darkness.

OCC: Note on map - Squares are 10' x 10' and if you wish to look down any other halls let me know that a character will scout by looking down them. Everyone is currently at the blue X.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2011)

"Let me try something." Hagnim says. He looks at the by now no longer enchanted pebble, speaks a quick prayer and rolls the now glowing stone down the south corridor.

 [sblock=OOC]
Hagnum should be able to look 10 ft more down, as his darkvision reaches to 60 ft. as has the Hobgoblin. Also is the ligh reaching this far for the paladin (normal vision) or the cleric (low-light vision).

Oh, and the duergar has even a darkvision of 120 ft.

I can give a guidance spell to all tests.

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Hagnim

 HP: 12/12
 AC: 19, Touch 13, Flat Footed 16
 Initiative: +3
 CMB: +1
 CMD: 14
 Fort: +5
 Ref: +3
 Will +6
 Speed 20'

 active spells:
 Endure Elements

 Spells prepared:
 0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
 1 - Endure Elements, Magic Stone - Obscuring Mist

 Ice Bolt: 5/7
 +3 ; 1d4(p) / 1d4(cold

 Club (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)X2
Scimitar (melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (Stat) (1d6+1)18-20X2

 Perception +8

 dies at -16

 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 22, 2011)

Daggal watches the illuminated stone roll down the hallway...


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 22, 2011)

*Zeldana*

As does Zeldana and the rest of group I presume.









*OOC:*


HM or you here?  You seems awfully quiet lately.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 23, 2011)

*Bad News*

After asking questions and being pointed to his profile, it appears HM is quitting ENWorld.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 23, 2011)

:O  Say it isn't so!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2011)

There go many of my games... he could at least left a note or PM...


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 24, 2011)

Perhaps he is just disenchanted atm... :/


----------

